# FER - Fermiscan Limited



## scsl (13 December 2006)

I had the opportunity to sit in on a Fermiscan corporate presentation the other day, with the MD and Clinical Operations Manager present.

This company was established in 2004 to explore the possibilities in cancer diagnosis. Its patented Fermiscan Test uses x-ray diffraction analysis of hair to diagnose breast cancer. Definately unique huh!

It was put on the ASX via a back-door listing through Olympus and in less than two months, has shot up from about 30 cents to today's close of $1.12. This has been on the back of some very positive announcements. 

One to watch... Worth doing some research on. I don't hold.


----------



## crazyjimsmith (19 January 2007)

Had a very strong run yesterday.

Managed Fund has taken a stake in it.

Can go higher again today as there a very little sellers.


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2007)

crazyjimsmith said:
			
		

> Had a very strong run yesterday.
> 
> Managed Fund has taken a stake in it.
> 
> Can go higher again today as there a very little sellers.



Which fund CrazyJim? Interesting.

Is that Manifest Capital Management??


----------



## crazyjimsmith (19 January 2007)

Yeap Manifest.

I did a search and found out that they also hold a stake in Progen.

Had some weakness this morning but back up to $1.40 now which is a resistance level.

Guys this is a very dangerous trade if you are thinking about short term as there is little buyer support.

No sellers so buyers are chasing it higher.


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2007)

This is definately being chased up. Any idea why the big jump CrazyJim? Trading at $1.65 now up 14% early. Had a significant run the past few days. Gone too hard?


----------



## crazyjimsmith (22 January 2007)

No sellers and I guess the managed fund still wants the shares even at this level........

Ann on trials is also due but I don't know when.


----------



## moses (22 January 2007)

I don't see why they should stop at breast cancer. If the technique works effectively (and I have no reason to doubt it) then why not any type of cancer? Imagine what would happen to the share price if, for example, they announced they were now perfecting a screen for colon cancer?

And if they aren't at least planning such, why not?


----------



## crazyjimsmith (22 January 2007)

Closed at $1.78 

 

I am out now so good luck to all holders!


----------



## moses (24 January 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> I don't see why they should stop at breast cancer. If the technique works effectively (and I have no reason to doubt it) then why not any type of cancer? Imagine what would happen to the share price if, for example, they announced they were now perfecting a screen for colon cancer?
> 
> And if they aren't at least planning such, why not?




I asked, here is the reply...

thanks for your enquiry. Whilst we are currently fully focussed on developing the breast cancer test for commercialisation, there are two scientific publications that indicate that the technology may be able to be used for detection of the presence of colon cancer and of Alzheimers disease, and we plan to develop these in the future. Other diseases may also be possible over time. Best wishes,
Dr Peter French
Science and Innovation Manager


----------



## scsl (20 February 2007)

Now $1.95, up 134% in 1 1/2 months.

Recently raised $22.5 million in a share placement, at an issue price of $1.50. Proceeds of which will be used to fund:

- Anticipated capital expenditure relating to access to dedicated Synchrotron beam lines including the x-ray diffraction equipment necessary to perform the Fermiscan test.
- Developing international and domestic markets for the Fermiscan technology. The company plans to market the Fermiscan test globally, and is currently examining selected markets in South East Asia and Japan.
- Working capital.

Very encouraging news.


----------



## JellySausage (22 February 2007)

225 today.  

Cripes almighty...  when it was at 110 I thought it was too late to jump in and passed.


----------



## Old Man (22 February 2007)

I had a punt on a quick turn at $1.10 and took a small hit on it as the momentum on the first surge dried up.

If the trial goes well they could be worth a lot more, if not suggest you look at MBP for an idea of the possible outcome.

Also if you look at the options they granted the new non-exec directors (3.3m each at 30c) just before the shareprice rocketed you have to think it's a pretty spivvy management team.

Quoting their notice of meeting from 13/12 - "Whilst the issue of options to non-exec directors does not fully embodythe spirit of ASX governance council recommendation 9.3"....

The board has given the non execs an options package worth $6m each.  Not bad for a couple of months in the job...


----------



## Halba (22 February 2007)

looks done. even trial result positive - there is competition for this product. be wary! and its not a drug either


----------



## Dave31 (22 February 2007)

FER is still on the rise. 17% today

Going back through the announcements to do some research. In that time its climbed from $2.37 to $2.52. Looks interesting so far.


----------



## Dave31 (23 February 2007)

22/2/07 Close at 2.50
23/2/07 Open at 2.70

10:20am hit a high of 2.85

Technology looks sound, clinics seem eager and positive on the trials.


----------



## Royce (23 February 2007)

Took a punt,  bought some on Wed at $2.00....Now $2.64.

Very happy at the moment...Still think it will rise further next week.

Royce


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

This might go ok today on this news, unless it's factored in:



			
				The Age said:
			
		

> *Fermiscan licences breast cancer test*
> March 20, 2007 - 11:24PM
> 
> The Australian developer of a test for breast cancer that uses a piece of a patient's hair has signed a licensing agreement giving it access to five South-East Asian countries and Hong Kong.
> ...


----------



## Dave31 (21 March 2007)

The announcement yesterday was a good one. My interpretation was that they must be receiving positive results in the trials if they are trying to expand into the SE Asian market


----------



## sampson (3 April 2007)

i dont hold this stock, but i am watching it closely.
Hoping for some weakness soon in the SP and then pick some up. The SP could be anywhere in 6 months both high and low, not easy to call.


----------



## britishcarfreak (24 August 2007)

What's going on with this stock?  The price has been hammered - now even with the sub prime jitters this is getting ridiculous.  Down from 2.20 to 1 in a few weeks.  $1 today!  This hasn't had any form of recovery at all.  It just keeps dropping.

Are their trials going badly and people jumping ship?  I thought their product was basically a sure thing.... the preliminary trial results have been excellent.

Anyone have any ideas?

Perhaps just major stop-loss triggers that keep pushing it down.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 August 2007)

britishcarfreak said:


> What's going on with this stock?  The price has been hammered - now even with the sub prime jitters this is getting ridiculous.  Down from 2.20 to 1 in a few weeks.  $1 today!  This hasn't had any form of recovery at all.  It just keeps dropping.
> 
> Are their trials going badly and people jumping ship?  I thought their product was basically a sure thing.... the preliminary trial results have been excellent.
> 
> ...




Well the 2000 patient trials should be complete by now so more results when???The company is confident and are looking at commercialisation this year.Institution and sophisticates bought in at $1.50 so if the trials go down they can kiss there millions away.If it`s all for real then , well , who`s on the shuttle to outer space.


----------



## britishcarfreak (24 August 2007)

Indeed.  I thought trials were due for completion mid year and then there were to be more... no results on the first 2000 trial..  

Given the institutional backing earlier in the year I'm really confused by the current SP.  Something just doesn't add up - so I've been buying when I can.  I'm starting to freak out though as there must be something more sinister going on behind the scenes based on SP.


----------



## Purple XS2 (25 August 2007)

A couple of observations:

Almost 60% of Fermiscan shareholding is in 3 investment companies: if any one of them was seriously squeezed for cash that might explain some of the sell-off.

A new arrival on the Fermiscan scene is the Synchrotron installed in Melbourne, with which Fermiscan is 'holding discussions'. (ASX announcement). Hitherto I understand Fermiscan has had Synchrotron work done in the USA. All of which could be very good news, or perhaps opens up opportunities for another player in Fermiscan's game? Or exposes some of their optomism to the harsh eye of local review?

I agree that a plummet in a small stock is discouraging. One gets the idea that there is always a small pool of well-informed shareholders who get the jump on any news, good or bad.

Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 August 2007)

Purple XS2 said:


> A couple of observations:
> 
> Almost 60% of Fermiscan shareholding is in 3 investment companies: if any one of them was seriously squeezed for cash that might explain some of the sell-off.
> 
> ...




Aye, fair points there Purp.....the sub-prime scare has abated so there seems no logical reason to be selling at this stage 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 but the constant (i`ve been watching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sell off is contrary to investing.The result of the trials is critical to the companies well being and these results could come out when??.I only hope the selling is due to impatience rather than leaked test results.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 August 2007)

Well let there be light.....some comfort and understanding for Fermi clams.News on trials and the unnatural hair situation.



> Despite strict validation trial criteria for hair collection, a significant number of the hair samples collected to date were excluded from the trial because of damage caused through treatments such as dyes, perms or chemical straightening. Progress of the trial has been delayed by the required revision of hair collection criteria and the need to collect further samples. Completion of the trial is now expected in late 2007.


----------



## livid (5 September 2007)

I had the impression that the latest trial data was quite encouraging, yet the SP rose for all of 15 minutes the next day before plummeting back to around the $1 mark???? What gives


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 September 2007)

Good news Fermy followers.........after 6 o`clock announcement with info. on European Patent Grant. Validation still the key here.

11 September 2007

PATENT APPLICATION GRANTED IN EUROPE

Fermiscan Holdings Limited today announced that the European Patent Office has issued to the company a Decision to Grant its European patent application entitled “Using hair to screen for breast cancer”, Application No. 99965361.1. The European Patent covers claims to the use of x-ray diffraction of hair to detect not only breast cancer, but also prostate cancer and Alzheimer’s disease.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070911/pdf/00758265.pdf


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 October 2007)

livid said:


> I had the impression that the latest trial data was quite encouraging, yet the SP rose for all of 15 minutes the next day before plummeting back to around the $1 mark???? What gives




The patience is thinning fast now.I believe the s.p. will drop further until some firm evidence is presented to the public regarding the trials.



> * Validation trials should be completed before the year end
> * With consistent results from the remaining samples, commercial roll out is expected in 2008




A watch and wait i suppose.


----------



## drasicjazz (5 November 2007)

look like fer is falling of it's chart....
i got myself a small piece of it 
on ething that wasn' t told on this forum yet 
was that in the oktober issue 
fer was on of the stock with a buy sign 

.... A rally in a volatile market is a good time to take at least partial profits. and if you believe in the fundamentals for a share longer term, a later inevitable downturn will be a chance to bay back at lower price. So improve your cash position and be ready for the opportunities ahead.
this month we pick two potential high-growth stocks that have been sold well below their year-highs due to the nervous market that erupted early in the new financial year. Because both are developing new technologies, early enthusiasm in many punters has waned. Stocks like these need patient investors. If , as so far indicated, the technologies are successsfully commercialised, the rewards should be considerable.

WHY BUY?
investors appear to have lost patience with the compangy - although trails so far are encouraging- and the shares are little more than a third of their year-high
validation trails involving five radiology clinics and 3600 patients should be completed by the end of 2007.


.....end

now at the time of the article the sp was $1.00 now today we went as low as 61c, give the all time high of 2.85 that is more than 4.5 time a decline in value in 8 months with the biggest fall in the last 3 months....
with no proof or indication for a negative outcome as far as i can see
but correct me if i'm wrong


to all of investor i need to say that there is big risk involved in a falling stock
so deal with great caution because i know nothing more or less than you

cheers and good luck to holders and believers...


----------



## drasicjazz (6 November 2007)

well looks like the big guys are seeing ood value in this silly price compare to the high of just a few months back
....
change in substantial holding...
 BUY of 80 000 shares

by Manifest Capital Management Pty Limited

a sign for a turnaround?

cheers 


dyor


----------



## livid (7 November 2007)

The recent acquisition by Manifest would seem to suggest to me that the trial data we are waiting on with baited breath can only be positive (as it has been up till now). Any other reason for the big guys to jump on with a nosediving sp???


----------



## drasicjazz (8 November 2007)

i would like to think so because i don't know any other reson why they would buy unless they see value ...

also and i would like to see some discusion about the fact that current market value is 44 and thay have about 22 milj cash in hand  ...

 how much lower can it go?
and what will happen today with the dow more than 200 point lower ...i asume our market will be weak aswell 
so maybe we will see fer falling further??
i just pick up some along the way down  ... very risky but could be very rewarding as trails were good and sub holder is buying

all the best


----------



## Jimminy (8 November 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> i just pick up some along the way down  ... very risky but could be very rewarding as trails were good and sub holder is buying




Quite risky alright. I always get worried about insiders having knowledge when a sp is trending down as badly as this is. I picked some FER 12 months ago and made a 100% profit in a very short time and jumped off.

My memory seems to recall the big machine they need for their technology was one of the problems I foresaw. Can't remember the name though.

Could be some cheap shares today. I'll be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## livid (8 November 2007)

Jimminy said:


> My memory seems to recall the big machine they need for their technology was one of the problems I foresaw. Can't remember the name though.




They had been using a synchrotron based in the US (costly), but are now looking at using one based in I think Victoria. Definitely agree that this one needs close watching. When the good news comes it should be a fast ride


----------



## drasicjazz (12 November 2007)

result are due ... great run so far after a long wait
buying dept is good and volume is good


cheers


----------



## prawn_86 (12 November 2007)

Drasic,

in the future can you please provide some info in your posts, rather than just stating what everyone can already see.

Thankyou.


----------



## drasicjazz (12 November 2007)

earlier on Manifest Capital Management Pty Limited increased his possition with 80000 share .... what is always a good sign but we didn't see anything in the SP
today came the second indicator that there could be good news heading our way ---about the validation test resluts--?
the price went up from 59c to 80c with a big buy volume in the beginning of the day as you can see on the first chart.
with almost no retreat-- and ending at todays high 
and with the selling volume slumping, i don't think that there was much daytrading going on which would indicate that people are holding for beter sp to come
tomorrow we will see this confermed --or not
if people go home tonight and see the spike of today they mite be happy to sell there part as this stock hasn't been performing so well for theim the last few months.
now we can have 2 senarios
1 the one i don't like to see happening is 
that the sellers are selling the price down
or 2 the one we like to see happening
the few sellers are beeing bought up and sp rises further

i hope that the Validation report will be there soon 
so we can take that part of the speculation out of this stock
and start with the speculation of how much money they will make with there technology

all the best 
DYOR

here are the charts
first one is 10 daylly
second on is yearlly
ciao


----------



## drasicjazz (13 November 2007)

is someone into this one
from 60 c to over a dollar in 2 days
after the strong day yesterday and a strong close 
the stars were lined up well 

but this is a very fast run

all the best 

DYOR


----------



## shaunm (13 November 2007)

I have a slight grin on my face at the mo'.
I got in this morning at .75 and am enjoying the ride!:bananasmi


----------



## livid (16 November 2007)

So, would anyone like to hazard a guess as to the last few days? Reading the ASX query and response, it all seemed like a lot of nothing - was there a positive announcement immenent which will now be held off a little longer? Or am I reading a little bit too much into things. Must be my sinister streak. Would love to hear others thoughts


----------



## drasicjazz (16 November 2007)

to be honest 
i have no idea what is going on 
i sold out 2 days ago .... got in at 61c... so i had a very nice gain and that's all i want but i believe in this company as well 
i could see in the chart that it was stuggeling to go beyond 1.15 so i sold (1.06) to get in a little lower 
but the hole chart has gone black to me
the sellers are not selling  but have a good depth
and the buyers are not buying in fact they are redrawn behind 80c 
with a very low volume???????????

now before i sold i had a chat with Greg West Chief Financial Officer & Company Secretary 
he had a lot to tell but all know information
he didn't know about any ann to be release as he was saying that the trails are still going
i asked the question: are trails going well with a possive outcome?
he's respons was that he didn't know because the tests and the annalysing happens in amerika but he added that it was hard because of the treaded hairs, people are saying that they didn't do anything with their hair but than later it 's seems that they did anyway.


so my opinion; this company has a very advanced technic to test for breast cancer but it has 2 risks 
one is the treaded hair factor... will they be able to find a solution to identify the hair correctly, i think they are having a hard ime with this one
as there is so far no ann that says 
YES ureaka we can test all the hairs , traeded or not traeded  by using....lalalala
and 2
is the use of the Synchrotron
a very rare and expensive tool that create a beam to give a very detailed vision of the hair structure
now the synchrotron in melbourne as mr. West was saying has a different beam than they need
so he sad it will be for an other few year till they can use the one in melbourne
he added that that is not realy a problem as they send the hair samples over to amerika  very cheaply as it is only hair ....
true; so that is partly solved 


... so we wait and see


cheers 
and all the best


----------



## livid (17 November 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> he's respons was that he didn't know because the tests and the annalysing happens in amerika but he added that it was hard because of the treaded hairs, people are saying that they didn't do anything with their hair but than later it 's seems that they did anyway.
> 
> 
> and so my opinion; this company has a very advanced technic to test for breast cancer but it has 2 risks
> ...




If treated hair is the main issue, I wonder if they should be using pubic hair exclusively, as I imagine there is less chance of this being treated (ie dyes etc), though I am no expert in this area (so to speak)


----------



## drasicjazz (19 November 2007)

someone is trying to get the price down by putting a sell order of 50000 
and that redrawing it; anyway looks like fer is not going anywhere 
very happy that people not reacting on this manipulator....
it will probebly sit on the dollar till we here the validation results

about the pubic hair ,livid.... i ve read that somewhere but can't find it back
do you know where you did see it?, i like to read that again, 

cheers


----------



## shaunm (19 November 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> anyway looks like fer is not going anywhere
> very happy that people not reacting on this manipulator....
> it will probebly sit on the dollar till we here the validation results




yeah it looks quite stable around the dollar mark. i was toying with selling and taking profits today but have decided to wait it out until results; whenever that may be.

i couldn't find any news of late on google or the like
from what you posted previously even the man in the company doesn't seem to know.


----------



## livid (20 November 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> about the pubic hair ,livid.... i ve read that somewhere but can't find it back
> do you know where you did see it?, i like to read that again,
> 
> cheers




Im pretty sure it was posted on the fermi web site in the section regarding the scientific technique. I am not sure if the shorter length of pubic hair introduces some technical difficulties that preclude it from being used routinely, and only being used in cases where hair treatment has occured.


----------



## CranG (22 November 2007)

Guys,

For the record, Fermiscan IS NOT trying to find a way to do the test on treated hair. They are (were) trying to find a way of disqualifying it from the test and asking the person to submit another hair sample in 6 weeks time (that is the time it takes to get decent enough regrowth).

An analogy is if, with mammograms; They filter out people who are under 40 by checking their drivers license or Medicare details.

So just remember that fact...they aren't trying to detect cancer in treated hair. Anyway, in their announcement (on 30/8/2007) they did say that they are now screening all hair using fluorescence microscopy. So at least dyed hair is not an issue.


----------



## shaunm (22 November 2007)

Does anyone think the current drop in SP purely the US factor or are holders getting impatient for announcememnts?


----------



## shaunm (27 November 2007)

V. interesting. The market is down 118 yet Fermiscan is up some 20%
Does anyone know something that I don't....not complaining tho.


----------



## jeffho (27 November 2007)

You beauty, bought in at 78 cents, sold at $1.04, bought back in last week at 80 cents, go baby go!


----------



## shaunm (27 November 2007)

Nice work there! 
What size parcel of shares do you normally operate with on a stock like this one?


----------



## drasicjazz (27 November 2007)

normally i do  buy/sell in 4-5000 lots 
and try to keep about 20000 in there in case the result are as good as we are hoping they will be

to me the movement of this stock is just random, 
i think a lot of people are wathing this one and any movement is triggerd buy a sell and buy micro wave
and beeing a very thight stock 
big movent on no volume are not unusual

cheers 

to me nothing is different than yesterday

but we could see more volume tomorrow

cheers


----------



## livid (28 November 2007)

Do any of you fellow fermiscan holders have an opinion regarding resonance health (rht). They have a proven test for measuring iron overload non-invasively, and I believe already have government re-imbursement of some form in WA. Although this probably isnt as lucrative as fermiscans test for breast cancer, I am a bit surprised at the difference in market sentiment for the two stocks, especially as fermiscans technique is not yet proven. The last twelve months for rht has seen many positive announcements not reflected in their share price, yet fermiscan seems to jump around on ?speculation


----------



## drasicjazz (19 December 2007)

nice breakout for fer today
has been running very consistent for the past two months
see chart 

cheers to all the holders


----------



## grace (19 December 2007)

Yes, so glad to see something moving up when the market is getting thrashed.  I have a lot of these......buy price this time around $1.80 (traded a few times on the up graph from 60c onwards).  We are all still wondering when these results are coming through.......  I've emailed the Company but no indication given as to when. I guess most of us are hanging in there, and I see a substancial holder increasing a while back which is good.


----------



## grace (20 December 2007)

News through this morning of 800 tests done out of 2000 (1200 sampled with 400 awaiting results).  Results look more accurate than mammogramme from my unscientific brain (would copy results but don't know how - perhaps someone else could).  Looking for rollout H1 08 (was to be mid 07 and the sp shows everyone getting bored waiting). Hopefully we will reap rewards next year for investors!


----------



## shaunm (20 December 2007)

The market apparently isn't pleased and doesn't look too happy with those figures as FER has plunged 18% down to 94 cents.


----------



## drasicjazz (20 December 2007)

i did like to see a beter tested number than this 800...
but again the result are what matters here and the sell of well
a little bit of dissapointment is good value in my book
i m gonna pick up some and just wait a bit longer 
what's half a year 
this stock is not influenced by the globle maket ..are; not much that is 
so my a gues is that people who bought in for the fermiscan result reasons will not sell
the people how were here for the fast buck will sell

and with a tight stock like this well it can easelly swing in the ten % up are down

the only thing i m not happy about is the stock comp

looks like i m not gonna be on top of the list today


we'll  get there ... on day


----------



## grace (20 December 2007)

shaunm said:


> The market apparently isn't pleased and doesn't look too happy with those figures as FER has plunged 18% down to 94 cents.




I think the market is bored waiting for the 2000 results to come through.  All results were initially planned on being done by mid 07, but is going to be next year H1 before they finish.  The delay is causing some people to leave.


----------



## grace (20 December 2007)

Sorry, have reread the announcement and it is better than I first thought.  Over 1500 samples (out of 2000) have been taken and of those 808 have been analysed (my previous post was 1200 samples).  So only 500 to go.  Mgt says "high degree of accuracy" in this announcement.  (ie better than mammogram).  Confident of commercialisation in 2008 based on results of samples to date.  Market thought that all would be in by now (as I did).  Only 500 to go......   They are also hoping to eliminate the need for most biopsy's by using fermiscan which is more accurate.  Also shows positives when mammograms show -ve due to earlier detection with fermiscan (this is certainly a plus).  Pubic hair can not be used for testing as noted.  Those with more scientific brains I encourage to comment....


----------



## drasicjazz (20 December 2007)

after close ann
looks like the japanese commercial feasibility study is compete
and it is a go ahead with some encouraging number from a start of 0.5 milj test/ year in 2010 up to 2.9 milj in 2015 and that i only japan....

sure people have to start see beyond the start up problems/delay fermiscan had; at this stage they have already proven that the technique is more accurate, early detection is possible, all ages, no radiation, 
and is new ... what means is that there is still room for optimising and tweaking 

you could call me a believer but apart from the initial test/trail problems 
there is a lot of upsite with this mob
if you can have the patience  ....


DYOR


----------



## grace (20 December 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> after close ann
> looks like the japanese commercial feasibility study is compete
> and it is a go ahead with some encouraging number from a start of 0.5 milj test/ year in 2010 up to 2.9 milj in 2015 and that i only japan....
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more.  I'm holding onto these (even though I'm behind at present).  If the patient trial finishes as expected, these shares will be as scarce as hens teeth.  Top 20 hold 80% last annual report, and I only see buying from substancial holder.  If someone can find a more updated top 20, I would be most grateful.


----------



## grace (7 January 2008)

This one made it onto AFR's top 20 picks for 2008.  A positive move today in a sea of red.  Ended up in an otherwise bad day.....


----------



## drasicjazz (18 January 2008)

it's painfull to see fer so deep 
i realy did think that the 90c mark was the bottem after the japan ann 
but hey we are back in the 70's....
not that it realy matters to me because nothing is beeing ann that fermiscan is not going to happen
they are still going ahead with the all their commercialising plans and today ann was again a confirmation 


i m hanging in there till i know the end of the trails 
/or big boys are starting dopping out

in the mean time i will pick up the bargain

dyor

good luck to all holder 
ciao


----------



## drasicjazz (25 January 2008)

fermiscan was yesterday named 'Innovator of the year' and today we see the reaction with a nice rise this morning 
i believe this is ''as for many stocks'' a turnaround from the lows backed with
a nice ann
'm happy i pick up a small piece at 70c 

i believe there is many valueble stock at there at the moment and people 
probably prefer a zfx-rio -bhp--big cap companies and but 
to me this one is a very nice risk/award stock

very happy to be in this exciting journy of the fermiscan story

all the best to the holders
cheers

DYOR!


----------



## grace (25 January 2008)

drasicjazz said:


> fermiscan was yesterday named 'Innovator of the year' and today we see the reaction with a nice rise this morning
> i believe this is ''as for many stocks'' a turnaround from the lows backed with
> a nice ann
> 'm happy i pick up a small piece at 70c
> ...




Where did you find that info from?  Not on ASX (or I can't find it).  Thanks in advance!...........................................


----------



## grace (25 January 2008)

Sorry, I did find it.  Watched the interview on Fox business (or whatever it's called).  Very good exposure!  Should imagine this should get a few newspaper stories too!


----------



## grace (28 January 2008)

Here is a link to a story suggesting that the Fermiscan test (as Innovator of the year in the US) was more important than the death of Heath Ledger (in terms of saving lives I guess).

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23113487-5001031,00.html


----------



## grace (28 January 2008)

Some other news after being awarded US "Innovator of the Year"

http://www.advance.org/en/art/?2308

http://www.qbr.com.au/index.cfm?storyid=33885&cp=displaystory&type=s


----------



## drasicjazz (29 January 2008)

i got one for you Grace...
how about federal funding .....
looks like the fermiscan mob is seeing it big
and fast 
well they have my support

dyor


----------



## drasicjazz (29 January 2008)

looks like i forgot to include 
the article i was talking about 
here it is 
http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=158&ContentID=56241


----------



## grace (29 January 2008)

drasicjazz said:


> looks like i forgot to include
> the article i was talking about
> here it is
> http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=158&ContentID=56241




Fermiscan is definitely getting some coverage now.  Would be very nice for the Govt to treat Fermiscan similar to the mammogramme in relation to funding (ie under medicare).  We have the mobile breast screening clinics come to our rural town every year.  Fermiscan surely would be very cost effective, and can be used on women under 40!  Only 1200 results to come through, and I see in your news report, only expect that to take a couple of months.  More accurate than mammogramme so far!
I see mention on the Fox Business video that only 6 weeks of hair regrowth is required (ie they must only need about 1.5cm).  In relation to the treated hair problem, 6 weeks is not that long if women need to wait to keep dying their hair.   They should be able to work through this problem.
I continue to hold.


----------



## shaunm (15 February 2008)

hey guys,
anyone have thoughts on the recent price see-sawing. seems like we're really locked in between the 80-90c range.
perhaps we are due for some ann. soon.


----------



## drasicjazz (18 February 2008)

with the overall market beeing well...
not good (understatement ...here)
i think fer is holding well
people who bought in don't sell and people on the siteline wait till more 
stability comes it the overall market and waiting for more news 
indeed more news is here the key
but we all know that we have to wait till about half way this year for the validation results
now all we can do is beeing patient
not hard just don't expect to see big moves untill we will get close to that date
and in the mean time --- if you are a big believer as myself you can always pick up some more
no rush yet 

just my opinion


----------



## shaunm (18 February 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts "drasic".
So if we project to mid-year and the trials are OK, how long before this things goes commercial? I can't seem to gauge anything from what I have read.


----------



## grace (18 February 2008)

shaunm said:


> Thanks for your thoughts "drasic".
> So if we project to mid-year and the trials are OK, how long before this things goes commercial? I can't seem to gauge anything from what I have read.




Roll out this year per all recent announcements.  All tests are to be done within the next couple of months.  
They have already made the test kit which will be the collecting mechanism which will be sent out to doctors.


----------



## drasicjazz (18 February 2008)

grace.................................
always there to fill me in


where did you find out about the kits btw?


----------



## grace (18 February 2008)

drasicjazz said:


> grace.................................
> always there to fill me in
> 
> 
> where did you find out about the kits btw?




I read it in an announcement last year (remember they were expecting a roll out by middle of last year - only running one year behind).  They have had plenty of time to get those kits done.  I also read EBIT of $90 million based on 1 million tests (that's from my memory too so you'll have to track that down to verify).  So if they get only that little quantity, the SP is in for some serious up movement from where we are now.  You know, I hope all of those impatient sellers who could not wait end up paying more for their shares to reenter this one, as I've said before, shares VERY TIGHTLY HELD and noone selling of the top 20 to my knowledge.  Won't be too long now.....


----------



## drasicjazz (19 February 2008)

yes you're right 
90 for 1 milj test
and with a potencial of 100 milj mammograms annually...
... well we are still early in the process of this huge market potencial
but if results are as good as they are at the moment...
well eventhough is hard to put a timeframe on this 
but 10% of that total woudn't be out off reach i gues
our i'm dreaming???????

anyway we can speculate about the SP ''IF'' the tests are in the same line as they are now

what would be a good P/E for a company like this??

any idea Grace?

not that i realy care ..more or less somehting to pass the time...
if the results are good than the people (who sold) will have to dig deep to buy mine to get back in

maybe an update on the present situation________________________


............and this is for a the other people for are looking for clues or conformation about FER

 well 're are waiting for the testreults ( as Grace stated)(2000 people,  with 800 confermed beter test results than mammograms)
result are expected half way this year 

We could be in for a big gain ................


''IF'' reults are good...........


please DYOR and convince yourself if this risk is one you are willing to take



----------


----------



## livid (19 February 2008)

drasicjazz said:


> yes you're right
> 
> 
> anyway we can speculate about the SP ''IF'' the tests are in the same line as they are now
> ...




re: SP. The price reached above $2.80 during the earlier stages when far fewer positive test results were available. Surely if remainder of trial goes as expected, well beyond $2.80 is a conservative guess at SP direction??? Im certainly trying to accumulate more of this at moment (may need to crack open the money box)


----------



## grace (19 February 2008)

Market cap = $63 mill with a sp of 90cents (goodness me, they have $20 million dollars in the bank, so their fermiscan test only valued at $40mill at present!)

1 million tests gives EBIT at $90 million.  If we get to 1 million tests per annum, could easily capitalise at $500 million.  I would estimate a share price of at least $7 at that stage (based on earnings and increasing global takeup), but would appreciate comment.  The question is, how long will it take to get to 1 million tests?

Good points 
- last capital raising in March 07 was 15million shares at $1.50 raising a total of $22.5 million
- cash burn last qtr was $1.5million
- remaining cash at year end $22.5million - this should see it through the year until we are cashflow positive (THIS IS A BIG PLUS).  No further dilution to shareholders this year.  
- At March 07 top 20 owned 80.46% and a substancial holder has increased from 6.8% to 9.71% - so new top 20 could be 84%.  This is a guess.....some others could have decreased/increased
-currently very low volume turnover (turnover of shares since Nov 07 has been next to nothing indicating people are holding)
- when (and if) we get good news, the price will increase quickly in my opinion


----------



## livid (20 February 2008)

grace said:


> .  The question is, how long will it take to get to 1 million tests?




If the test is used as a SCREENING tool for women under 40 (who do not undergo screening mammography due to high radiation dose), then surely 1 million per year in Oz would be easily surpassed. Of course, the government may takes its time providing funding, but with the high media exposure for breast cancer (pink ribbon day etc) they would probably be pressured to move swiftly. The fact that they have a worldwide patent means the sky is the limit for this. Just need the rest of that trial data


----------



## grace (20 February 2008)

livid said:


> If the test is used as a SCREENING tool for women under 40 (who do not undergo screening mammography due to high radiation dose), then surely 1 million per year in Oz would be easily surpassed.




I thought it was not used on women under 40 due to the fact that it is inaccurate because women under 40 have dense breast tissue (even though the radiation is an issue for all women having mammograms!).

I see the big market share being in women under 40!

I have emailed the company requesting their top 20 shareholder list.


----------



## livid (20 February 2008)

grace said:


> I thought it was not used on women under 40 due to the fact that it is inaccurate because women under 40 have dense breast tissue (even though the radiation is an issue for all women having mammograms!).
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> That is also true, but the sensitivity of various organs (eg breasts, ovaries, thyroid) to radiation decreases with age, and so any screening tool which is non-invasive and does not involve ionising radiation bound to be a winner.


----------



## grace (20 February 2008)

livid said:


> grace said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was not used on women under 40 due to the fact that it is inaccurate because women under 40 have dense breast tissue (even though the radiation is an issue for all women having mammograms!).
> ...


----------



## drasicjazz (22 February 2008)

I went on a mad Fermiscan Google SCAN



fermiscan had woldwide; here and there newspaper articles about their technology
here are a few:
-- basicly they all say the same thing with a sceptical tone about the fals possitive... some with added info some not
most have SOURCE: International Journal of Cancer, February 15, 2008. 

AUZ: 29 JAN 2008
http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=158&ContentID=56241

UK: 6 FEB 2008:star:
http://www.lifestyleextra.com/ShowS...dline=now_the_breast_cancer_test_through_hair

US: 6 FEB 2008
http://www.thaimed.us/2008/02/06/

UK: 7 FEB 2008
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/34135/How-a-strand-of-hair-can-detect-breast-cancer

ITALY ??? 2008
http://www.simel.it/eng/newsVisualizzazione.asp?id_sez=3&newsID=1640

naked science 10 FEB 2008
http://www.thenakedscientists.com/HTML/content/news/news/1306/

Business 18 FEB 2008
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/next/archives/2008/02/a_new_test_for.html

medic exchange 18 feb 2008
http://www.medicexchange.com/mall/d...changeUSA/_81675/3786/departments-contentview

NZ 19 FEB 2008
http://www.stuff.co.nz/4407045a7144.html

OTHER links 
some comments on other forum
http://shaunstanert.newsvine.com/_n...breast-cancer-could-be-on-sale-within-months-

and a link to the clinical trials

have a brows trough this
http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/results?spons="Fermiscan+Ltd"&spons_ex=Y


enjoy the reading-- perfect to fill the weekend

Grace any update on the top 20?


----------



## grace (22 February 2008)

drasicjazz
No, I haven't heard back re: top 20 list yet, but will post as soon as I hear.

You know, I think the false positives have been commented on......I thought that the Fermiscan test could detect earlier than other methods, and patients would have to be monitored to see if they in fact did develop breast cancer when they had a false positive (due to earlier detection by Fermiscan).  This would not be known straight away, and patients with false positives would, I imagine, be on continual monitoring. 

The other point to note, is that the Company is only aiming for a complimentary test ie to be used in conjuction with other tests (not a complete replacement).  I think they will be able to obtain a fair market share (once 2000 trial accuracy is confirmed).  

Does anyone know the cost of a mammogram to government?  Fermiscan looking at $200/test from links by drasic ($100 of that is profit).


----------



## livid (23 February 2008)

grace said:


> drasicjazz
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the cost of a mammogram to government?  Fermiscan looking at $200/test from links by drasic ($100 of that is profit).




The schedule fee for mammography (both breasts) is $89.50, of which the government re-imburses 75%.

http://www9.health.gov.au/mbs/search.cfm?q=mammography&sopt=S

 However, the provision of free screening services by the government to women 50+ may be greater than this per exam. Typically, many private imaging providers may charge a higher fee than $89.50 with the patient left to make up the difference (gap). Will the government be willing to provide screening to women less than 50 via the fermiscan test? You would have to think this is a distinct possibility given the high incidence of breast cancer and its devastating effects, Early detection will result in many lives saved. It is pleasing to be an investor in a company that may make this possible.


----------



## drasicjazz (26 February 2008)

Gee i looked everywhere to find an anwer to that
and could realy find out appart form free breastsceaning between 50 and 69 year of age

anyway i started to make a summery of the mammogram/mri
so see were fermiscan can slide in 
feel free to update what i have so far
and we could ad all the fermiscan pos and neg issues
here we go..............................


MAMMOGRAM +
 screening mammogram (posseble without dokter referral)FREE for woman without symptons
 very good accuracy increasing with age spaciallyy above 50 very good 
 cheap (coverment funding) 

MAMMOGRAM -
 *Difficult to read
   Glandular (lumpy) breasts, which are common in women under 30 years of age 
   obese people are more likly to recieve a false  positive 
   Dense (muscular) breasts, common in pre-menopausal women 
   Previous breast surgery or radiation therapy 
   Breast implants 
   Movement of the breast during the procedure.

 *Discomfort
   compression of the breast ( could cause leaking/change of texture of the breast

 *Radiation
   minimal radiation exposior (equal to 3 months background radiation)
   pregnent woman are not advised to be screened 
   atviced to wait 6 months after breastfeeding
 *accuracy
    Mammogram accuracy varies by experience radiologist 
    **False negatives 
      ””False negatives occur when mammograms appear normal even though breast cancer is present
       Overall, mammograms miss up to 20 percent of the breast cancers that are present at the time of screening.
       False negatives occur more often in younger women than in older women because the dense breasts of younger women 
       make breast cancers more difficult to detect in mammograms. 
       As women age, their breasts usually become more fatty (and therefore less dense), 
       and breast cancers become easier to detect with screening mammograms.
    **

SPECIALS
 *Free mammogram every two years between 50 and 69 (overment funding)
  Victims of breast cancer do not receive free mammograms after surgery

MRI -
 * Costy $400-$600
http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...-risk-of-cancer/2007/10/21/1192940905887.html

MRI +
 * much better visual picture



feel free to add 

all info summered here was taken from medical reports and news articals
i could and will if someone wants to review a remark but i didn't include them here to simplify the summery

cheers


----------



## livid (26 February 2008)

drasicjazz said:


> MRI -
> * Costy $400-$600
> http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...-risk-of-cancer/2007/10/21/1192940905887.html
> 
> ...




MRI of the breast currently does NOT have any medicare re-imbursement regardless of clinical presentation or referrer status (currently specialists can refer MRIs for most regions of the body with medicare rebate). However, it is expected that a medicare rebate for breast MRI may be introduced soon but only for certain clinical indications. It is unlikely to ever be used as a screening investigation under medicare. The cost to government for breast MRI (between $300-400) as a screening tool would be prohibitive. It should be remebered also that NO test is perfect for breast cancer detection, but typically more than one investigation is used depending on a number of factors (eg age, previous findings, family history etc). I strongly feel that Fermiscan has a role to play along with these other investigations, not necessarily as a  total replacement, but as a complimentary investigation, especially in younger women. Another point, men can also get breast cancer (though rare), and in fact by the time it is discovered it is usually too late. I would be interested to know if men will be used at any stage in trials, or if they willl be targeted once the test is available.


----------



## drasicjazz (15 March 2008)

hi all i just discoverd (via asx) that fer's final year ann/ report on the 28 of feb isn't visable on the etrade website, not that i can see anything new in it but i still need to read it true. still i'm a bit dissapointed about this...  
anyone else out there with this issue... and what to do about it?


----------



## drasicjazz (25 March 2008)

i had an other call to etrade today 
they still haven't updated their website info on fermiscan
apart from that it looks like more waiting 
maybe april will bring us an update.. and then in may there is the agm


----------



## drasicjazz (28 March 2008)

there you have it 
the top 20 is still holding over 80% --all and this in the just released annual report. Comments anyone? ...


----------



## shaunm (2 April 2008)

Well hasn't old "FERmy" taken quite a hammering today?
I did not expect this to be the case on such a strong day overall for the market.
Does someone know something that we don't, or is it just.......??


----------



## VViCKiD (2 April 2008)

volume was quite low though ... so that does not really mean much... if u wanted you coulda hit the ask for 1 unit @ 0.79 so there won't be any movement..


----------



## drasicjazz (2 April 2008)

nothing alarming ... just don't look at you're todays loss...
look at the volume... or trades... i mean 4 trades or 3 people sold down
and hup fermiscan lost 8% ... so what; no big deal
the shares are traded my opinion and people are just hanging back and waiting for the next upcoming results
offcourse you will always have people dropping out for unknown reasons
like needing cash or sick of waiting and go and go trying somewhare else

but most of us are in for the results
and appart from the shareholders at the miniut there is not a lot of advertisment ( news; updates) to invite new shareholders
so only the (old) shareholders are picking up (the few cheap) shares

look think this way ... because the price is so low...
how many shareholders are in the red (including me)
and who is selling ??... the odd one

but hey on a good day like today you want to see fer move right...
i understand 
the thing is the big jumps in the market at the miniut are not in fermiscan
there are lot more opportunities to make a quick buck elsewere on days like today

my thoughts only

dyor
drasic....................;jazz


----------



## shaunm (2 April 2008)

Cheers guys. Puts in all in a bit of perspective. Things don't always go the way you expect, so I'll just ride it through like the rest. Looking forward to the results and positive movement.


----------



## grace (2 April 2008)

Many good bits of info in the Annual Report.  1500 tests taken, with all 2000 to be completed by June 2008.  I'm excited about the year for Fermiscan.

Market cap....less than $60 mill, with more than $20 mill in kitty.  Very illiquid and tightly held....



> This analysis showed that earnings before interest, tax, depreciation and amortisation (EBIT) *for a volume of one million tests in a full operational year, including 500,000 tests sold by licensees, would be approximately $103 million*.
> 
> For 500,000 Fermiscan tests, the analysis showed EBIT of $61 million and break-even was achieved at 80,000 tests annually.






> *International development*
> We have continued to further our commercial development strategy in
> Australia and internationally. Fermiscan owns the technology on which the
> Fermiscan test is based, and a family of international patents protects the
> ...


----------



## grace (2 April 2008)

Also below, some info on how the clinical trials are going.  Very accurate in relation to other tests, and THE ONLY test that is accurate for UNDER 40's women (that's me and many others!).

Of note is only 4 weeks of new hair growth required (I previously estimated 6 weeks so this is even better).  Women will not have any problem with this in relation to dying their hair.  Not many women dye their hair less than 4 weeks apart or foils etc....



> *Clinical trials*
> 
> The company began an Australian 2000-patient trial to validate its test in
> 2007 with the support of major Australian radiology and diagnostic groups.
> ...






> Completion of the trial was delayed as, despite strict procedures for hair collection, many samples were damaged by treatments such as dyes, perms and chemical straightening; or lacked the required minimum of four weeks of untreated new hair growth.
> 
> We have improved systems and processes for hair collection, screening for treatments, loading and analysis systems at the synchrotron and enhanced numerous other aspects of our operations. More than 1500 samples of women’s hair have been collected from participants in the trial, and *completion is expected in the first half of 2008*.


----------



## drasicjazz (3 April 2008)

Gee up 9% today... something must be up...

just joking guys 
but it illustrate the power of a single buy or sell

the thing that i start to notise is that there is some more buying volume than say... a week a go
and the selling part is starting to look rather thin

time for a bit of upwards movement but than again so is the overall market
have a look at this 3 months overlay chart from FER and the XAO


 similar...  don't you think... 
so without real new info this is the way we are gonna travel 
nothing to do with the internal of fermiscan


----------



## morton_mains (4 April 2008)

I have read a little but may be missing something....
With all the blue sky "tests" being calculated aren't people forgetting that it is fundamental to FER that it has access to considerable dedicated time on a synchrotron (i imagine building one wouldn't make it past back of envelope cost calc.s).

I don't see where this has been ticked off - can someone answer? 

Even with time being contracted the cost will be susbstantial. Tests for a 2000 trial are focussing on the results but the cost as well as _time per test _will be crucial. Forget all the calculations - until you find out if FER can get time to handle the possible tests out of, say, Kyoto, without spinning off numbers for the rest of the world.

FER presentation mentioned numbers around 1mill - is that the absolute max? When and where are they anticipating contracted time to be secured?
..
..
Discl: None. Watching.


----------



## grace (6 April 2008)

morton_mains said:


> I have read a little but may be missing something....
> With all the blue sky "tests" being calculated aren't people forgetting that it is fundamental to FER that it has access to considerable dedicated time on a synchrotron (i imagine building one wouldn't make it past back of envelope cost calc.s).
> 
> I don't see where this has been ticked off - can someone answer?
> ...




At the moment they are sending the tests to Chicago by post to the synchrotron machine (xray as large as a football field).  The MD has been spending a bit of time in Chicago because of this.  But the tests can simply be posted there, and I have seen this mentioned in announcements (if you need a link I'll need more time).

My understanding is that one is being built in Melbourne, and there was talk of a dedicated beam for Fermiscan.  Although I'm not sure how far this has advanced since this announcement.  In any case, it is my understanding that there is not a problem posting off to the US for testing and results.  I would need more time to read back for exact links to this too, but to my knowledge the MD seems satisfied by comments in the past of xray work being done o/s.  

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070604/pdf/00726930.pdf


----------



## grace (6 April 2008)

grace said:


> My understanding is that one is being built in Melbourne, and there was talk of a dedicated beam for Fermiscan.  Although I'm not sure how far this has advanced since this announcement.  In any case, it is my understanding that there is not a problem posting off to the US for testing and results.  I would need more time to read back for exact links to this too, but to my knowledge the MD seems satisfied by comments in the past of xray work being done o/s.
> 
> http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070604/pdf/00726930.pdf




Here is an old presentation showing 1 million tests pa already secured.  I remember some sort of payment going through to secure this - this could be a year ago........  I think the first 1 million tests will be done o/s, then I guess they are working on a dedicated beam......



> The business
> 
> Fermiscan is commercialising a world-first, innovative test for the early detection of breast cancer using a simple, non-invasive screening method
> • Scaleable business - significant economies as volumes grow
> ...


----------



## grace (6 April 2008)

Also, from that same presentation.  I guess there should hopefully be some spare capacity in the country of source, and the new one in Melbourne.  Hope this helps.



> There are 40 synchrotrons located around the world


----------



## grace (6 April 2008)

morton_mains said:


> I have read a little but may be missing something....
> 
> Even with time being contracted the cost will be susbstantial. Tests for a 2000 trial are focussing on the results but the cost as well as _time per test _will be crucial. Forget all the calculations - until you find out if FER can get time to handle the possible tests out of, say, Kyoto, without spinning off numbers for the rest of the world.
> 
> ...




Also some info about services contracted out around the world.  I think they have thought things through to my knowledge....



> *South East Asia*
> 
> Avia Reed International Pte Ltd granted rights to market and sell the Fermiscan test in:
> 
> ...


----------



## drasicjazz (6 April 2008)

a while back (november) i had a chat with Greg West Chief Financial Officer & Company Secretary ...
you can find my post on page 3... anyway i didn't say when i asked him about the melbourne Synchrotron that .....the synchrotron melbourne would only be available for them somewhere in 2 years ( now 1.5 year) because of the particular beam that fermiscan needs 
anyway he sad that sending the samples to Chicago was no problem what so ever ... 

an other thing is that because of the trails they have been able to adjust and perfected the beam ( just my thoughts and i hope so...)
so they can now ask the question to use a paricular synchrotron more effective and use the time that they buy more effective

an other thing is that a synchrodron is only about  200mill 
fermiscan could be able to build one in 5years....:
ok now i'm dreaming...


----------



## grace (6 April 2008)

drasicjazz said:


> and another thing is that a synchrotron is only about $200mill
> fermiscan could be able to build one in 5years....:
> ok now i'm dreaming...




I don't think it would be that far away!  $100 mill profit for the first 1 million tests.  Don't think it will take 5 yrs to get to $200 mill, but just my thoughts!


----------



## morton_mains (6 April 2008)

Thanks drasicjazz, grace.
Yes I saw the 1mill number in the presentation..but looking at the photo of synchrotron facility it was obvious that having a dedicated facility would be the single huge obstacle for FER (after trials!).

Also saw the ann. re "discussions" with Melbourne and surprised nothing happened since June 07? or that no further strategies have been announced. It was what triggered my comments.

Given that the company will be dealing with medical results I am unsure how far contracting out beam-time overseas will go to comply with the stringent requirements of ISO etc.. 

It makes sense if they build their own to have total control over quality control and logistics apsects. Yes, i'd imagine cost would be easily in 000 millions but would be easy to get funding as the revenue streams would be known and predictable over time. 

Whats more it will probably stay in Aust. - all good for the pollies pushing the hitech message (assumes you get enough people trained to operate it?) -  as the capex rather than opex would be the determinant at which each test will be charged.
Still interesting.


----------



## drasicjazz (8 April 2008)

grace i'm with you
but keep in mind that they will have to pay us some...  dividends first...:
but it is an interesting thought don't you think
i wonder if they would consider this route
i mean if they gonna make such amount of millions each year (if things go right)
what will they do with theim?


----------



## drasicjazz (8 April 2008)

fer is looking good
here's why
*volume is starting to build up on buy side and gets smaller on sell side
*upcoming general meeting...probebly with an update on the 
  australian 2000 australian patient validation and 200 Singapore validation
*chartwise could be breaking out of yearlong downtrend

***high volume is most of the time a key factore of a breakout 
     unfortually volume remains low and could scrap my possivtive observations

thing to look for in the comming days 

volume has to go up 
macd (blue ) crossing the 0 line


----------



## shaunm (8 April 2008)

Go "FERmy" Go!
A pleasant surprise to day to see increased interest in our holdings.
If this momentum can keep going until the results come out (assuming they are A.O.K) we'll all be smiling.


----------



## grace (9 April 2008)

shaunm said:


> Go "FERmy" Go!
> A pleasant surprise to day to see increased interest in our holdings.
> If this momentum can keep going until the results come out (assuming they are A.O.K) we'll all be smiling.




These are so illiquid.  Over 80% tied up in top 20.  The other less than 20% will be holding tight.  Over 50% of the 80% in escrow until October this year.

I'm hoping to buy some more after 1500 test result comes through (early May) as I figure it will take any speculative feel out of this one!


----------



## drasicjazz (9 April 2008)

something on the side...
is anyone going to the annual meeting in sydney?
i'm in melbourne so i don't think i will have the opportunity and maybe others want to be there but can't make it , in that case i was hoping that if somebody was going; he could give us a bit of a report? maybe tape it ? 
any takers? or suggestions or questions we would like to pass on to the people who are going 

if nothing comes out of this than that is fine but i think it would be nice to team up in a way 

cheers


----------



## gambler (18 April 2008)

*Fermiscan - Takeover Target??*

Fermiscan's 2000 patient trial results should be completed very soon based on previous Company announcements. Despite the trial being behind schedule, all previous announcements relating to the actual results has been consistently very positive. 

The stock price could get a huge spike if the final trial results are positive again. Considering Fermi's scientific breakthrough is a World First and involving a mainstream illness (Breast Cancer), it wouldn't be surprising if this is a takeover target by a large Pharmaceutical Company or Private Equity investor. 

Any one agree or disagree?


----------



## grace (18 April 2008)

*Re: Fermiscan - Takeover Target??*



gambler said:


> Fermiscan's 2000 patient trial results should be completed very soon based on previous Company announcements. Despite the trial being behind schedule, all previous announcements relating to the actual results has been consistently very positive.
> 
> The stock price could get a huge spike if the final trial results are positive again. Considering Fermi's scientific breakthrough is a World First and involving a mainstream illness (Breast Cancer), it wouldn't be surprising if this is a takeover target by a large Pharmaceutical Company or Private Equity investor.
> 
> Any one agree or disagree?




Certainly no takeover attempt until over 50% of the shares come out of escrow in October 2008.  See my previous posts re: tightly held by top 20.  Personally, hope we don't get taken out as I'm here for the long-run, and once we pass 2000 tests, there will be no stopping this one.  

Would certainly appeciate others' opinions though!


----------



## drasicjazz (23 April 2008)

uuhh can't help it but seeing us back lining up to buy in the 70's disappoints me
i realy though we were going somewhere specially with the annual meeting in front of the door ( 9 may)
these last two days fer took a battering for no reason
even  i'm use to fermiscans big swings i still can't find a way to like it


----------



## gambler (24 April 2008)

Can't understand why the share price has gone down again. The good mail is that a positive announcement is iminent, either before or at the AGM. I honestly expected at least some smaller speculators to try and buy in. 

Btw, when the positive announcement does arrive I hope Fermi's PR person does a better job than they have over the past 12 months. Considering Fermi has a Global breakthrough technology I think the Company deserves a lot more press than it has got. I've seen small time Companies in IT and Mining get 10 times more coverage despite having far less than Fermi. The PR manager is not very good at all in my humble opinion.

In a Country which is very familar with cancer due to suffering high profile celebrities such as Kylie Minogue, Delta Goodrum, Olivia Newton-John and Belinda Emmitt, you would think it wouldn't be that hard to leverage the awareness.


----------



## CranG (24 April 2008)

gambler said:


> Can't understand why the share price has gone down again. The good mail is that a positive announcement is iminent, either before or at the AGM. I honestly expected at least some smaller speculators to try and buy in.
> 
> Btw, when the positive announcement does arrive I hope Fermi's PR person does a better job than they have over the past 12 months. Considering Fermi has a Global breakthrough technology I think the Company deserves a lot more press than it has got. I've seen small time Companies in IT and Mining get 10 times more coverage despite having far less than Fermi. The PR manager is not very good at all in my humble opinion.
> 
> In a Country which is very familar with cancer due to suffering high profile celebrities such as Kylie Minogue, Delta Goodrum, Olivia Newton-John and Belinda Emmitt, you would think it wouldn't be that hard to leverage the awareness.




gambler,

I had an email exchange with DY last year (around the time of breast cancer week) about the lack of "hoopla" around this. He pretty much said that they weren't seeking attention prior to the finalisation of the test results. He also said that there would be plenty of press coverage once the validation test is complete (and successful). He also mentioned that they have strong relationships with the Breast Cancer Foundation and Helen Zorbas of the NBCC. 

In a nutshell, things are in place for lots of press coverage once the results are out.

Cheers


----------



## gambler (29 April 2008)

Fermi SP continues to get hammered... Not sure why people are selling so low when the trial has been progressing well (albeit slowly). Hope some positive announcement comes out soon.

Any one got any positive news or insights?


----------



## drasicjazz (30 April 2008)

well now that grace entered fermiscan in the monthly stock competition
she will benefit from a low sp finisch today( last day of the month)
i'm sure she is behind this decline 
also i been in the comp for the last 3 months with fer and always ended in the negative territory

but apart from that ... as also discussed on hot copper... no negetive news/input has been given to justify the decline in the sp


----------



## grace (30 April 2008)

drasicjazz said:


> well now that grace entered fermiscan in the monthly stock competition
> she will benefit from a low sp finisch today( last day of the month)
> i'm sure she is behind this decline
> also i been in the comp for the last 3 months with fer and always ended in the negative territory
> ...




Hi drasic, don't put too much faith in my stock tips....I haven't won one yet.  However, we are coming to a "do or die" for little fermi.  May/June will be very interesting times and I am quietly optimistic.  After we hit 1500 tests, that is my next buying que.  Would love to buy some more.....just need to free up some cash... 

I'm hoping to beat you to this one in June too.  You'll have to be fast!  If I win 2 months in a row, I might share one with you....I'll see.


----------



## morton_mains (30 April 2008)

This was on our radio (in NZ) couple days ago -surprised not mentioned on AussieStockF yet as possible competition for FER

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=562308&in_page_id=1770

And they wouldn't need a synchrotron


----------



## drasicjazz (1 May 2008)

the reson is simpel; we don't want to put fermiscan in doubtful daylight...

no not really ... the fact is that we all know that there is some competition
there is also a breath test in developing; and it is obvious that the best test will have the better outcome....
but that's a long way away ... not that fermiscan will do badly ... not at all 
the accuraccy so far is very good 

see first off all fermiscan is leading the race in developing a commercial product ( specially with all the patents in place all over the world; and a strong grip on the asain market) 

second ...''IF'' ...let say all three test are beeing commercialised at the same moment than still it would take years to take over the worldmarket
__(''for the best test''... ??? only time, years will tell which one that is; specially on claming that a test can detect breast cancer before there is actually a breastcancer lump... so in fact detecting breastcancer cells! )___


and as last remark... yes it would be great if fermiscan could secure a monopoly position... but which market , company still has that privellige of a monopoly.

i'm im very happy about the fact that you came on the forum and challenge our invesment because it make us think about our investment and tick the boxes if the investment is still of good value

no dought here that fermiscan is gonna do well
cheers


----------



## gambler (4 May 2008)

Agree. Good to hear about competitor solutions in the pipelines. 

I still have faith in Fermi due to iminent commercial launch and lead to market advantage, not to mention high quality of results versus other options in the market today.

*This week is crunch time and the biggest week in Fermi's existence.* 

Quite a few people (me included) have been tipping a full trial completion announcement either at the AGM or before. Fingers crossed this happens. 

It's one thing for the share price to ride the roller coaster due to announcements relating to originally developing the solution, then getting patents, achieving additional investor funding, doing trials, winning awards and creating all the necessary hype, but the final truth will be made available when the 2000 patient trial is completed 'successfully' and commercialisation details are released. 

I'm still a believer....


----------



## drasicjazz (6 May 2008)

nice to see fermiscan on austrade...
a website supported by the australian goverment
http://www.austradehealth.gov.au/default.aspx?ArticleID=8404
good sign...


----------



## shaunm (6 May 2008)

Hey Drasic that's very encouraging. We have seen some good support the last few days so here's hoping results are not too far away and the market stays sensible.


----------



## shaunm (6 May 2008)

morton_mains said:


> This was on our radio (in NZ) couple days ago -surprised not mentioned on AussieStockF yet as possible competition for FER
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=562308&in_page_id=1770
> 
> And they wouldn't need a synchrotron




Obviously as a holder I am biased, but the first thing that came to mind was that drawing blood is invasive and there may be issues with either race or religions regarding taking blood among other things like transport etc.
Just my worth.


----------



## drasicjazz (7 May 2008)

one thing that i forgot to mention ...and to me the biggest addvantage over the other diagnostic tools is that the hair has a memory....
it is able to display over a time interval (lenght of the hair)
this realy makes fermiscan a whole other kettle of fish


----------



## shaunm (9 May 2008)

This is great news. Now onto commercialisation and the reward for all of us who have held.

Fermiscan successfully completes validation trial
Fermiscan Holdings (ASX: FER), which is commercialising a non-invasive test for breast cancer, today announced the successful completion of its 2,000 patient trial, which commenced in 2007.
This large scale trial was designed to compare results from the current breast cancer screening methods of mammography and ultrasound (and any subsequent biopsy and pathology results) with the Fermiscan test. The trial confirmed the ability of the Fermiscan test to detect the presence of breast cancer, using x-ray diffraction of hair.
Accuracy of 69% was achieved, and by exclusion of patients whose hair was subsequently analysed and independently confirmed as having been treated and damaged, the accuracy is 75%. The company’s validation phase is now complete.
In light of the positive results from the trial and continuous progressive improvement to operations, Fermiscan plans to progress to commercialisation of the test in Australia in 2008.
Validation phase and trial outcomes include:
•
Overall accuracy level of the Fermiscan test in the 2,000 patient trial was 69% (75% after exclusion of damaged hair) - see attached summary tables
•
Correct diagnosis of almost 1500 women as negative for breast cancer and 20 patients correctly as positive for breast cancer
•
Correctly identified as negative for breast cancer 80 per cent of patients referred for a biopsy as a result of mammography. This highlights the potential value of the test in conjunction with current screening methods
•
13 patients found to be positive for breast cancer by a mammogram and biopsy were missed by the Fermiscan test. This is believed to be due to damage to hair from treatments not identified by fluorescence screening and/or biological variation. The accuracy of the test can be affected by hair treatments such as perming, dyeing and straightening, which can be overcome in most cases by using new growth of the hair (approximately 4 weeks required)
•
The accuracy of the test in a commercial use is expected to significantly improve as women will prepare for the test by ensuring they have undamaged new growth of hair for testing. During the trial this could not take place as patients had no advance notice of the test and the requirements
•
The value of the test for women of all ages was confirmed with patients covering a wider age group than current screening recommendations
•
Optimisation of synchrotron beam-lines to significantly improve high resolution images
•
Automation improvements to extend commercial capacity
•
Significant progress made towards securing access to synchrotron beam lines in key countries
•
Secured the support of key medical and patient advocate groups
Fermiscan Managing Director Mr David Young said, “We are extremely pleased to have validated the commercial potential of the Fermiscan test. Given its non-invasive nature, suitability for women off all ages and comparative accuracy relative to other screening methods currently available, the commercial potential is significant.”
Fermiscan will now commence commercial development in Australia and overseas. This development path includes:
•
Further analysis of the data from the 2,000 patient trial to refine the analysis methodology and criteria to further improve the accuracy of the test
•
Commencement in the next few months of approved clinical research with leading hospitals in Italy and Japan as well as the Ashford Cancer Centre, a leading Cancer Clinic in Adelaide. Fermiscan plans to gather data from patients with a range of breast cancers (and other cancer patients) to allow further refinement and improvement of the test
•
Securing time on third generation synchrotron beam lines in key countries
•
Developing key statistical findings and communication messages
•
Implementing a detailed Research & Development plan to allow further development of Fermiscan’s technology
•
Plans to progress to commercialisation of the test in Australia in 2008
•
Commencing regulatory approval processes internationally
Sue Murray, the CEO of the National Breast Cancer Foundation, said, “Research underpins all the advances in breast cancer diagnosis, treatment and on-going care. Breast cancer is most effectively treated when detected early and this new technology from Fermiscan is showing very strong results.
Further testing will confirm the benefits and potentially offer improved survival for women of all ages. We look forward to the results from the clinical research to be undertaken both overseas and in Adelaide.”
Fermiscan Managing Director Mr David Young said “We are pleased to be moving into this exciting phase of development. The support we have had from the hospitals and clinics involved in the trial has been very encouraging and I would also like to thank all the patients who have participated in the trial. We look forward to this continuining support to improve the health outcomes of women worldwide as we develop our scientific, medical and commercial capability”.


----------



## drasicjazz (9 May 2008)

i didn't expect they would be finisched ... i had a word with fermiscan 2 days ago and tehy sad that the test wasn't finisched yet....
clearly they didn't want me to know 
i very happy this will be a day to remember...

grace... go for it girl ...get that first possition


----------



## shaunm (9 May 2008)

............and in response the share price reacts by going.......................(drum roll).....down 10%!
WTF!:dunno:


----------



## drasicjazz (9 May 2008)

some people were iger to get out after a long wait and the big investors are in a meeting
the day isn't over yet....


----------



## shaunm (9 May 2008)

Hi Drasicjazz,

do you have any idea as to what we should expect to come of the "big investor" meeting being held today?


----------



## grace (9 May 2008)

Well, I'm pleased with the results.  Market might take a little time to absorb by the looks of it.

I remember when Cochlear came asking for $2.00 for their ear implants, and I for one was very hesitant.  Look at them now.

Give it time.....a bit of media attention now will help.  Expect it in newspapers tomorrow, perhaps the news tonight if we are lucky.


----------



## drasicjazz (9 May 2008)

the agm... you mean
well as we are done guessing if fermiscan is feasible or not
i'll expect a more sollid buy-volume rise and fishing the last standing sell offers
startingtoday and the coming weeks as now fermiscan will be open and expose theimself for commercialising 
todays price is only half of what it was last year ...
and now we have much better cards in hand ...

1 and 1 is two ...no matter how you look at it 
relax and let the sp do it work, it will get there
regards


----------



## shaunm (9 May 2008)

_Correctly identified as negative for breast cancer 80 per cent of patients referred for a biopsy as a result of mammography. This highlights the potential value of the test in conjunction with current screening methods_

This is a definite standout for the benefits of the Fermiscan product. If they spare women the fear and apprehension inthe build up waiting for a biopsy, this is amazing.


----------



## Morgan (9 May 2008)

My question would be how common are the machines (x-ray synchrotron) that are used to perform the hair tests?
If this is not a machine that your average pathology lab would have, then there may be issues in obtaining use of such machines, which may have waiting lists to perform all sorts of tests?

Other than that, interesting price action today on what for all purposes is quite a significant announcement- ie the confirmation of the viability of the test in detecting breast cancer.
With the sell side now larger than the buy side, maybe just bigger holders trying to scare the smaller holders into selling out.
Sure the SP has had good gains in the last week, but SP nothing like the highs of one year ago.


----------



## gambler (9 May 2008)

Todays announcement was definitely positive. More good media attention will hopefully follow. 

The share price should have taken off today based on the trial being completed and positive. This smells very much like one of the larger shareholders is selling to get some cash. Perhaps they are not in for the long term or have financial problems, and have been waiting for the buyers to line up after a good announcement to get the required volumes. Who knows?

I'm surprised there wasn't another big investor out there prepared to buy up some of the stock on offer today? Is the market waiting for more information about the commercialization or perhaps the results of the trial were not as good as they wanted?  

Lets hope the Fermi PR manager gets some decent coverage to raise the awareness from large and small investors asap. Need to strike whilst the irons hot!


----------



## livid (11 May 2008)

shaunm said:


> _Correctly identified as negative for breast cancer 80 per cent of patients referred for a biopsy as a result of mammography. This highlights the potential value of the test in conjunction with current screening methods_
> 
> This is a definite standout for the benefits of the Fermiscan product. If they spare women the fear and apprehension inthe build up waiting for a biopsy, this is amazing.




Not only that, but this test (FERMISCAN) should be considered as the screening tool for women under 40, just as mammography is for women over 50. Therefore, medicare consideration should be given in order to reduce cost to patient.


----------



## grace (11 May 2008)

Just saw a highlight for the channel seven news for tonight, a breast cancer test you can do at home.  I assume it is Fermiscan.  They showed cutting some hair off behind the ear.  Will be watching out for it at 6.00pm!


----------



## drasicjazz (11 May 2008)

grace i missed the 6 o clock news 
was fermiscan on it? i can't semm to find any hit ion the 7 news website


----------



## grace (11 May 2008)

drasicjazz said:


> grace i missed the 6 o clock news
> was fermiscan on it? i can't semm to find any hit ion the 7 news website




Yes drasic, you missed it.  David Young spoke about the test.  It was all positive.  Breast cancer assn spoke too, and this was positive.

They interviewed women in the street, and they were very positive because they didn't like the idea of mammograms.  Other women commented how it would be good for younger women that mammograms don't suit.

David Young also spoke about using the test for postrate cancer.

It was all good.  Hopefully we'll see some newspaper coverage tomorrow then.


----------



## livid (11 May 2008)

The only news item I could find on 7 website was related to breast MRI 

http://au.news.yahoo.com/

Was this item run in conjuction with the Fermiscan story?


----------



## drasicjazz (11 May 2008)

same here livid ...
there must be something of a link out there
mggrr i wish i was home or can find the link to it


----------



## gambler (11 May 2008)

The coverage on channel Seven was about a new imaging technology (MRI) that could prevent woman from undergoing surgery for breast cancer. It wasn't about Fermi unfortunately. Not sure how this new machine got coverage and Fermi didn't? 

Check it out on http://au.news.yahoo.com/

I've been critical of the PR manager to date because Fermi has deserved a lot more coverage than what it is received. Considering all the high profile female celebrities that have been affected by Cancer in Australia, it shouldn't be too hard to sell the benefits of the Fermiscan test to the general public or large investors.

I've been told the Fermi PR manager has been waiting for the trial to be completed to launch full scale PR activity. I also believe Fermi CEO has some media interviews lined up next week. Lets hope they get some decent coverage for once!


----------



## drasicjazz (11 May 2008)

gambler
i ve looked on the 7 news website and can't find any news about fermiscan  ether
but did you see the news at 6 o clock at seven?
i know grace did and she did see David Young speaking about the tests...
well you know her reply is about 4 reply's above this one

anyway if she tells me (us) it was there-- than it was there ----
on the website or not

i haven't said this in a long time 
but i'm happy the weekend is over
i'm very curious about our fermiscan performance this week


----------



## grace (12 May 2008)

I live in country qld and Fermiscan was run on our Channel 7 last night news (which is Brisbane based....I rarely watch 7, but my husband was watching sport and saw an earlier news flash about it).

It was very good coverage.  No such think as MRI discussed.  You must have a different news wherever you are.

Anyway, they mentioned retail at $249.00, and the comment out in the street was that it was worth it at that price.

Breast cancer assn gave fermi a good wrap too.  I think that was important.

Had David Young showing the xray diffraction on cancer vs non-cancer.

Breast cancer assn said this method could detect very early too.

No lies, I promise.  It was on TV!


----------



## gambler (12 May 2008)

Grace, totally believe you and I couldn't be happier. 

The link I saw did not mention anything to do with Fermi at all so your update is very much appreciated. 

Lets hope the good news keeps coming this week. Share price is up this morning... go fermi go!

Cheers


----------



## grace (12 May 2008)

Here is a bit of media coverage from The Daily Telegraph.  Fermiscan aiming for 95% accuracy was news to me.  First pilot in Adelaide.  

This has a very low market cap with $20 million in the bank ($60 mill or so MC).  Certainly glad they have plenty of money to hold them over until Fermi gets some recognition.  Hopefully, it will come.

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,23684517-5006007,00.html


----------



## drasicjazz (12 May 2008)

Today fermiscan had a lot of coverage in all kind of newspapers, magazines

here is a google match with all the hit from the last 24h 
for the people who are interested

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=fermiscan&as_qdr=d&btnG=Search&meta=

basiclly saying all the same 
good test but accuracy stressed under the damaged (color and curls)hair...

but here 's the deal 
i wonder what the accuracy was when the frist 2000 mammogram test were done

there is lots of room for fermiscan to improve....

and there is also the 200 singapore trails to look out for
strait untreated hair ...let 's see what that brings up


still 17 days to go grace


----------



## grace (13 May 2008)

Interview out today.....market of 300 million in the western world alone.

All we need is 1 million tests pa for 100 million profit. 

This interview is worth the read!

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080513/pdf/00841573.pdf


----------



## shaunm (13 May 2008)

Well I gotta say that I am completely underwhelmed by the market reaction to the latest news from Fermiscan.
Perhaps this one will be sleeper for some time to come.
All the money must be in the phosphate/potash/iron ore camp.


----------



## livid (13 May 2008)

shaunm said:


> Well I gotta say that I am completely underwhelmed by the market reaction to the latest news from Fermiscan.
> Perhaps this one will be sleeper for some time to come.
> All the money must be in the phosphate/potash/iron ore camp.




Either there, or in St George Bank. Perhaps this is a crisitunity, as it looks like fermi might be about to do its oscillation between 70 and 90 cents for the next few months, giving the chance to accumulate more. Looks like the market wants to see fermi make its first dollar before giving its sp a run. This stock certainly teaching the art of patience


----------



## gambler (14 May 2008)

When the share price didn't move much after the trial completion announcement I thought it was either a large shareholder selling to get cash or perhaps the market was no so impressed with the results, I didn't expect the latter to be the main reason. 

Considering all the press coverage around the World in the past few days I also can't blame the PR Manager any more. 

The bottom line is clear, the market is still not convinced and wants to see Fermi either improve the results or even better, start selling the test somewhere. 

It's hard not to be disappointed having accumulated the stock over the past 18 months already and thinking that the wait was finally over on 9th May, only to discover that we may still have another few months to endure.... 

I'm still a believer though and hope Fermi management can pull a rabbit out of the hat sooner rather than later. 

Lets hope the Singapore trial will show better results based on the previous learnings and process improvements from the Aus trial, not to mention patients with less chances of chemically altered hair. 

Many of the Asian Countries may not be as strict as Europe or Australia in relation to regulatory approvals so perhaps Fermi's approved Asian distributor will be able to commercialize faster. Fingers crossed.


----------



## shaunm (23 May 2008)

Down,down,down we go...why!?
I guess it is a buying opportunity if your cpital is not already tied up.
It looks like 75% success rate is not successful enough??


----------



## grace (23 May 2008)

shaunm said:


> Down,down,down we go...why!?
> I guess it is a buying opportunity if your cpital is not already tied up.
> It looks like 75% success rate is not successful enough??




I would say this is madness really.  Have a bit too much capital in it already to buy more, but we'll see where the share price goes from here.  Would be nice to see management buying...come on please???


----------



## drasicjazz (23 May 2008)

hmm yes not the most glorious time for fermiscan
i agree that at this sp this is an excelletn buy oppertunnity

60 c is a joke 
i'll bet we are gonna see some buyer coming in

i'm not selling ... singapore trails should be almost done


----------



## gambler (24 May 2008)

Lets hope the Singapore trial results is not "several months" away from now...

See the below question and answer relating to the Singapore trial taken from the last open briefing released on 13th May. 

Question:
In January 2008, you commenced a 200-patient clinical trial in Singapore. What is the progress of this trial? Also, what is the strategy behind conducting trials in Singapore?

Answer:
MD David Young
This is a population specific trial to support the results from the 2000 patient
validation trial and to enable medical community and regulatory acceptance in
South Asia. It is expected that it will take *several months *before the collection of this 200 patient trial is completed.


----------



## enriko (25 May 2008)

i have just heard that a major asian company is about to join fermiscans share register....at 70cents this is the bargain of the centuary as i see this going to $3-5 by the end of the year.


----------



## grace (25 May 2008)

enriko said:


> i have just heard that a major asian company is about to join fermiscans share register....at 70cents this is the bargain of the centuary as i see this going to $3-5 by the end of the year.




Can you please tell us where you heard this!  How do they join the register when over 80% is held by top 20, and the majority of that is in escrow until October 08.  I hope they do, just wondering how and where you heard it.  Thanks Grace.


----------



## gambler (26 May 2008)

Would be fantastic if a big buyer is really coming in soon, but I've also heard this many times already over the past few months so I'll believe it when I see it. 

As for the share price, I'd be just as happy to see it get back over $1, but every time the SP tries to make a run after a positive announcement the sellers always seem to over power the buyers which has continually stunted the momentum on each occasion.

In saying all of this, I'd be very happy for any new Company to join the share register... don't care which Country they come from providing they can help the SP


----------



## shaunm (27 May 2008)

Nice to see some green today. I feel a little bit more positive that we didn't stay in the 60's for too long ;although we are a not that clear of it.
When are these asian trial results due again?


----------



## shaunm (28 May 2008)

Very interesting move.

*Fermiscan agrees to acquire Sydney Breast Clinic*
Fermiscan Holdings Limited (ASX: FER) today announced that it has agreed to acquire Sydney Breast Clinic Pty Limited.
Sydney Breast Clinic (www.sydneybreastclinic.com.au) has been operating for over 30 years as a provider of diagnostic services for women with symptoms of breast disease and as such is continually seeking ways to ensure they are at the forefront of their profession. Sydney Breast Clinic are the leaders in the provision of Diagnostic Services, Risk Assessment, Breast Screening and Bone Density Testing.
The management and clinical independence of the Sydney Breast Clinic will be unchanged. The Honourable Ron Phillips will continue as Sydney Breast Clinic managing director, and is committed to delivering on its strategic plans over the coming years. On completion, Fermiscan directors David Young and Dr Ron Shnier will join the board of Sydney Breast Clinic.
Fermiscan’s Managing Director, David Young said, “For Fermiscan, the acquisition of Sydney Breast Clinic has a strategic fit that aligns the objectives of both groups to improve health outcomes for women. Sydney Breast Clinic was a major participant in Fermiscan’s successful validation trial. The continued assistance of Sydney Breast Clinic will significantly help the development and commercialisation of the Fermiscan test for breast cancer”.
The agreement to acquire Sydney Breast Clinic is subject to due diligence and board approval. Completion is expected to occur during June, 2008.


----------



## livid (28 May 2008)

Some more media exposure yesterday. My wife caught the tail end of a story on one of the morning shows (David and Kim on channel 10 Sydney) on the fermiscan test. Apparently quite a positive piece. Lets hope the "selling" of the test continues in earnest


----------



## gambler (31 May 2008)

Does any one know how much the Sydney Breast Clinic acquisition cost Fermi? 

I understand it is still pending board approval in June, but just curious and hopeful they didn't spend too much.


----------



## drasicjazz (1 June 2008)

that would be 3.5 mil... 
cheap... expensive... don't realy have a clue but it is for sure very possitive as this is like a owned laungh platform; where they can , in this optimised enviroment, control the test. 


see page 3 of 4 ( looks like it's most likely in the bag...according man.Dir R.Phillips)

http://www.sydneybreastclinic.com.au/pdf/newsletter_winter.pdf 

It is anticipated that the new system will be fully functional by the
end of this year.
These new systems will help us maintain our position as leaders
in Breast Diagnosis” said Managing Director Ron Phillips.


----------



## gambler (2 June 2008)

Thanks for the info Drasic. I'm also on the fence regarding whether the purchase is cheap or expensive. Not sure if the manufacturer should also be the retailer, but then again, it will certainly guarantee first sales and give good exposure and awareness for others to follow. If the market is waiting for Fermi to prove it's the real deal through commercialization then this is a good way to get the ball rolling. 

On a separate note, the other issue affecting the share price is the accuracy results from the trial. I believe the Singapore trial will be completed in the next few months per the last announcement in May. It certainly wouldn't hurt for Fermi to make an interim announcement like they did for the Aus trial, especially if the progress report shows improved accuracy.


----------



## livid (2 June 2008)

drasicjazz said:


> that would be 3.5 mil...
> cheap... expensive... don't realy have a clue but it is for sure very possitive as this is like a owned laungh platform; where they can , in this optimised enviroment, control the test.
> 
> 
> ...




Drasic,

The only mention of fermi I could find in the newsletter was in regards to sbc being involved in trial. Did I miss something?

Also, I would have thought that fermiscan acquiring a business which presumably makes a profit would have helped the sp in the short term. Any thoughts? Does anyone know the profit history of sbc given they are not a public company?


----------



## drasicjazz (2 June 2008)

no insite here...

the only thing we know is that sbc has been around for 30 years
so i can only imagine that they would have a possitive turnover

but then again 3.2 milj for a clinic 
with....                               (info form the sbc website section Staff) 

over 30 Breast Surgeons, Radiologists and Breast Physicians working in conjunction with over 30 imaging and administration staff

isn't that cheap??? not to forget all the equipment...

or is fermiscan getting hold of sbc by buying the sbc out of dept ??

i' m sure there will be a good motive behind the acquisition
and with this line of thoughs i will go for ....

it was cheap...good value for strategy


----------



## shaunm (2 June 2008)

Guys I am getting a little impatient with this stock and it's continual sideways and downward movement. I think I need someone to paint me a rosey picture of where a patient investor may see themselves in time.


----------



## gambler (3 June 2008)

I hear you Shaun. I'm in the same boat. I have also been one of the many loyal and passionate supporters but it's getting harder to stay motivated with the constant negative share price movement, even when it appears good news is released


----------



## drasicjazz (6 June 2008)

a little boost

even with the sp on the site it is good to remind us what fermiscan is about and to look towards the futher of what fermiscan will bring

i recon this article ... yesterday in BIO (australian life scientist) 
gives us a good overview and futher

http://www.biotechnews.com.au/index.php/id;1299904807;fp;;fpid;;pf;1


----------



## gambler (12 June 2008)

Good article. Thanks for the confidence boost. 

Shame the SP is still floundering in the 60c region. The only good news is that its only tiny volume being traded.

I wish the Singapore trial would hurry up or at least announce a progress report (especially if there is good news relating to test accuracy). 

Any one heard anything regarding Singapore??


----------



## Eddyl (13 June 2008)

Does anyone know the accuracy of the current mammogram technology? Because 69% in a population is not a very good result. This means that 1 in 3 people would be misdiagnoised. 
  I think accuracy in the health arena is the major concern. Because if someone actually gets a mammogram or a cancer test, it means they are risk adverse and want to ensure with maximal confidence that they do not have the diesease.
  Very exciting technology though. Have fermiscan released any indication of how much a test would cost approximately and how this would rate to current mammograms?


----------



## toppy01 (13 June 2008)

Eddyl said:


> Does anyone know the accuracy of the current mammogram technology? Because 69% in a population is not a very good result. This means that 1 in 3 people would be misdiagnoised.
> I think accuracy in the health arena is the major concern. Because if someone actually gets a mammogram or a cancer test, it means they are risk adverse and want to ensure with maximal confidence that they do not have the diesease.
> Very exciting technology though. Have fermiscan released any indication of how much a test would cost approximately and how this would rate to current mammograms?




The accuracy of a mammogram test depends on how good the radiologist is in reading the mammogram. The article below says a radiologist may only get 27 per cent of readings correct and some get 100 per cent.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/AAMB2/aamsz=300x600/4321611a7144.html

I think a key benefit of the Fermiscan test is they can at least offer a consistent level of accuracy.


----------



## shaunm (13 June 2008)

Big thanks to the nob/nobs who pushed us under 60 cents in the half hour before market close!
I don't get why this is continually being sold down. Is FER being shorted or what else???


----------



## roland (18 June 2008)

Nice bit of exposure on Channel 7's Today Tonight just now. Hopefully will inject a little more interest for the holders.


----------



## drasicjazz (18 June 2008)

yes very possive piece of television
showing off it true potential with under 50 year old women and other cultures like muslims....
would be nice to post a link to the actual broadcast but i can't find any 
mybe someone has more luck???

very happy  with the piece


----------



## greenaus (18 June 2008)

The link I found is http://au.todaytonight.yahoo.com/article/4715956/health/detecting-breast-cancer-hair


----------



## grace (18 June 2008)

greenaus said:


> The link I found is http://au.todaytonight.yahoo.com/article/4715956/health/detecting-breast-cancer-hair




Good find, I'm so sad that I missed it.  Only a matter of time now for the faithful.  Here are some important bits I thought.



> *Expected to be a first line test before mammograms, biopsies and MRI tests, the Fermiscan hair test will be commercialised and made available to Australians as early as the end of this year for about $250.*






> *Dr Mary Rickard is one of Australia's most respected chief radiologists. While mammograms are needed to pinpoint where the breast cancer is, the Fermiscan test can do something mammograms can't: detect breast cancer in women outside the 50-69 year age groups.*


----------



## roland (18 June 2008)

The other major plus from tonight's broadcast was the fact that future enhancements to the testing procedure would encompass the detection of other cancers, such as bowel cancer, and prostrate ( I think) cancer.

Also, interestingly, the 75 - 80% success rates were more a matter of operator training in the collection of valid hair samples. Meaning that if more care was taken in retrieving non-tainted hair (as in dyed, or treated hair) the accuracy would increase.


----------



## roland (18 June 2008)

Actually, if you guys are intersted in FER, you may also want to keep an eye on USCOM, ASX Code UCM, web: http://www.uscom.com.au

They have a non invasive instrument for cardiac function measuring blood flow by doplar.

I am not a holder of UCM


----------



## greenaus (18 June 2008)

FER Announcement posted on ASX at 5:03pm this evening (Wednesday).

Bio 2008 Investor Presentation
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00852062

It took a while to read at 29 pages, but did clarify a couple of things.  I really don't know how the market will react.   I wish I'd added some today at 60c, though.


----------



## drasicjazz (20 June 2008)

fermiscan is finally climbing out off it low 
very good gains the last to days 
looks like people are waking up for this on
....very close to the actual start of commercialising/selling the test
an dvery good exposer last few days 
specially due to the bio tech conference in San Deigo California were fermiscan is beeing intruduced to the world, beeing the world biggest bio conference
with a sp of mid 50 cents in the beginning of the week ( now close to 80c)
and of it's all time high of almost 3 dollar more than a year ago 
a dare to say that the wait is over and that from here on there is a big upsite for fermiscan... 

i did say this before and i was wrong .... means i don't know anything 
thing are looking a lot better and i'm just sharing my conclusions
DYOR


----------



## drasicjazz (20 June 2008)

here's some video footage of the bio conference 
simular to the today tonight show for the ones that missed it


http://www.australiabio2008.com/clientVideo/Fermiscan/


----------



## gambler (20 June 2008)

Glad to see the SP go up last few days, but then again the volumes are low so I'm personally not getting too excited just yet. I've ridden this roller coaster stock for a long time now and the better the news release the worse the SP performs. Have no idea why it has done this consistently over time.

My fingers are crossed that next week is the turning point and we will see some more positive spin off from the BIO conference and more media coverage. The bonus will be if Fermi starts selling the test soon or announces above average results from the Singapore trial.


----------



## shaunm (21 June 2008)

gambler said:


> Glad to see the SP go up last few days, but then again the volumes are low so I'm personally not getting too excited just yet. I've ridden this roller coaster stock for a long time now and the better the news release the worse the SP performs. Have no idea why it has done this consistently over time.
> 
> My fingers are crossed that next week is the turning point and we will see some more positive spin off from the BIO conference and more media coverage. The bonus will be if Fermi starts selling the test soon or announces above average results from the Singapore trial.




Gambler the volumes on this stock have always been low and will probably remain so; it's very tightly held.
This is good as once the potential (trial results & commercialisation) is recognised, scarce supply and demand will work together to realise significant SP increase; well that's the plan anyway.


----------



## gambler (21 June 2008)

Hope you're right, but remember that in October a significant volume of shares will be released from escrow. This will either open up more selling or potentially allow someone big player to buy up if the price is right at the time. Lets hope the SP continues to climb before this happens..


----------



## drasicjazz (22 June 2008)

here is a link direct from the convention in san diego

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/25291669/

click on the "WATCH VIDEO" 

very encoureging is that they compare fermiscan directlly with the mammogram in the articles

http://www.anti-aging.org/blog/2008/06/breast_cancer_can_be_detected.html


----------



## drasicjazz (25 June 2008)

yesterday ann out : independant Australian study with an 84% sensitivity 
this is starding to get better and better


----------



## greenaus (25 June 2008)

That's what I would have thought, too.

However the market doesn't seem to reflect this.  

If it keeps going down, I'll add more (again) and wait a little longer.


----------



## gambler (25 June 2008)

I've said this a few times now. Every time Fermi announces anything positive the SP goes backwards! The sellers never seem to go away and they stifle the upward price movement every single time. The SP never seems to get a chance to make a run...

You have to start thinking if something very fishy is going on? The volumes are never big so the sellers could be anyone.


----------



## grace (26 June 2008)

gambler said:


> I've said this a few times now. Every time Fermi announces anything positive the SP goes backwards! The sellers never seem to go away and they stifle the upward price movement every single time. The SP never seems to get a chance to make a run...
> 
> You have to start thinking if something very fishy is going on? The volumes are never big so the sellers could be anyone.




Top 20 holding tight.  I think that is what you need to concentrate on.  Little by little, Fermi is working away in the background.  Patience people, patience.


----------



## livid (26 June 2008)

I'm not totally convinced about the latest announcement. Whilst a sensitivity of 84% sounds great, reading the details shows that 5 women with breast cancer were NOT detected, including one with Liver metastases.
The nature of this particular trial (30 odd women with known breast cancer) also seems an odd one to pursue after completing the 2000 patient trial. I think it may create more questions than it answers, hence the lack of movement is sp.


----------



## livid (27 June 2008)

Just saw item on ch9 news re british test for breast cancer gene involving mouth swab. The test seems to be able to predict the likelihood of a women developing breast cancer, rather than detecting the cancer. Doesn't appear to be a direct competitor to fermiscan, but may actually make fermi more useful to screen young women who show a high likelihood of developing breast cancer. How will the trading public react next week???


----------



## drasicjazz (27 June 2008)

i missed it but ........
here is the link 


http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt...&showPlaylist=true&from=channelinline&fg=news

the video starts of with about 30sec of commercial
but then you see the channel 9 news
it is about 3 min into the news

unfortually it doesn't name fermiscan but it shows again that there is a big market for breastcancer screening under the age of 50


----------



## gambler (9 July 2008)

Any one know who owns the large volume of escrow shares that will become available in October? I heard it is one of the original and still largest shareholders in Fermi.


----------



## grace (9 July 2008)

gambler said:


> Any one know who owns the large volume of escrow shares that will become available in October? I heard it is one of the original and still largest shareholders in Fermi.




Without doing my research,.......I thought it was a bunch of Dr's who back door listed Fermi in the first place.


----------



## gambler (9 July 2008)

I think you're right Grace. I'm going out on a limb and say they won't sell their shares in October because surely they are believers in their own product just like the rest of the die hard Fermi fans out there. 

Changing subject, aren't we due for some good news  e.g. Singapore trial results, commercial sales in Australia, more progress overseas?


----------



## drasicjazz (10 July 2008)

surely there is good news at the horizon
the question is when 
but in the mean time we are suffering as the rest of the market 
and boy it doens't look good 
but as is for fermiscan the price is very weak ... the selloffs are very very small


----------



## VViCKiD (10 July 2008)

damn. ... .sell off is masssive today... i am just wondering how much longer this can last. .. i've been on this slippery slide for 2 years now....


----------



## drasicjazz (10 July 2008)

VViCKiD said:


> damn. ... .sell off is masssive today... i am just wondering how much longer this can last. .. i've been on this slippery slide for 2 years now....





lol
 you're not alone VVicKiD 
keep in mind that the hole market is bad 
anyway i'm sticking with this horse 
only wish that i came across it now
so i could have bought the majority of my holdings this time a year


saying that all i can see is that there are people selling out but 
it seems like these are people who need the cash
not because of selling at value of fermiscan

and there are no real buyers because of the overall bear market
and rising living costs;the small investor is beeing thinned out


hey
an other few month won't harm you...
let's say give it a year....

on the bright site ... you're over half way of making profit!


---------------
I hear you buddy...


----------



## grace (10 July 2008)

VViCKiD said:


> damn. ... .sell off is masssive today... i am just wondering how much longer this can last. .. i've been on this slippery slide for 2 years now....




Original buy 60c.  Watched it go to nearlly $3, now back to BELOW 60c.  What an idiot.  Did trade it a few times in there somewhere though.  Not trading it anymore.  Bottem drawer (or rubbish bin..just kidding).  Suspect investors want proof of demand.  That will come I feel.  I'll add one test per annum, thanks!

By the way, the fact that a large amount of shares are in escrow is a good thing.  Stops takeovers.  I personally wouldn't want that to happen at this point in time!


----------



## gambler (20 July 2008)

I keep telling myself to put this stock in the draw and forget about it, but the lack of news lately is getting under my skin.  

Surely Fermi is due for an announcement of some kind by now? There has been no news since 24th June which is almost one month already. At this point, I would be happy with a simple hello from Management to say they are still alive and the Company hasn't fallen off the edge of a cliff! 

If we assume that Fermi always makes at least one announcement per month then something must be coming soon, right? 

If we look at the last 12 months including all news releases regardless of new information or just basic admin related announcements, Fermi will always announce something every month. Just look at the monthly history for example;

June 08 - 3
May 08 - 8
April 08 - 2 
Mar 08 - 1
Feb 08 - 1 
Jan 08 - 5
Dec 07 - 3
Nov 07 - 2
Oct 07 - 1
Sept 07 - 4
Aug 07 - 2
July 07 - 2 

Lets hope the July 08 announcement (if it arrives) is worth the wait? Would be great if they can tell us how the Singapore trials are progressing or how the Aus commercialization is tracking?


----------



## drasicjazz (21 July 2008)

i agree gambler
the one a month is something on my mind as well
the chance that we will get an ann soon is real
maybe this week
we'll see


----------



## gambler (28 July 2008)

No new posts from anyone for 8 days and still no company announcements in month of July or even since 24th June. The SP now at 50 cents. 

Nothing more to say at this point ...


----------



## drasicjazz (12 August 2008)

announsment out...
Manifest Capital Management Pty Limited increased his holdings....
now holding almost 11 % 
and coming closer to the end of the year ... remember this year they will start selling the test
personally opinion...
at this prices and with plenty of money in the bank this is good value


----------



## grace (12 August 2008)

drasicjazz said:


> announsment out...
> Manifest Capital Management Pty Limited increased his holdings....
> now holding almost 11 %
> and coming closer to the end of the year ... remember this year they will start selling the test
> ...




drasicjazz, I am more than a little confused!

This notice bought on market 76742 shares BUT
Change in number of shares was more than 1 500 000 shares.

From
13 912 364  9.71%
To
15 407 650  10.73%

Agree that this is confirmation of things going well though.


----------



## grace (12 August 2008)

grace said:


> drasicjazz, I am more than a little confused!
> 
> This notice bought on market 76742 shares BUT
> Change in number of shares was more than 1 500 000 shares.
> ...




Yippee,,,,,,,,,they have been buying everything available on market!  They have since Nov 07 to Aug 08 bought 1 500 000 shares.  They only need to put in a change of notice when the % changes by more than 1%.  So, they have been buying everything dribbled to them.

Also, last notice.
17/5/07   13 912 364  =  9.71%

   11/07   12 292 447  =  8.65%

An increase of 1 619 917 shares.

If you look back in November, there was some huge volume.  Since then, I think they have been buying on market.

However, I believe their subtancial holder change notices are wrong, as they would need to show the whole movement in shares, how acquired, and for what price, not just their recent purchase.

Anyway, they have been soaking up on market.  Is that what you all think?


----------



## VViCKiD (12 August 2008)

Judging from the graph... volume has definitely dried up and price has really dropped. If they hold all the volume, then there wouldn't be much trading of these stocks at all right ?


----------



## livid (12 August 2008)

Any opinions as to why the sp dropped today after yesterdays announcement?
Although todays volume wasn't huge, 12 trades is certainly not the quietest of days for fermiscan. I though the priced might have at least firmed slightly??


----------



## grace (12 August 2008)

livid said:


> Any opinions as to why the sp dropped today after yesterdays announcement?
> Although todays volume wasn't huge, 12 trades is certainly not the quietest of days for fermiscan. I though the priced might have at least firmed slightly??




I just can't seem to get my head around the share price movement on this one.  Manifest Capital increasing their holding should give all shareholders some hope and confidence to hold.  Not sure what is going on.

Would love to have top 20 analysed if someone can.  This one is so illiquid, but that will work in our favour one day I do believe.


----------



## VViCKiD (12 August 2008)

Does anyone know when the next major event is scheduled ? like shares released from escrow, sale of technology etc.. ?


----------



## drasicjazz (13 August 2008)

VVickid... all will start towards the end of the year
with the release of escow shares at the 25 th of ocktober ...
but they expire on the 9 oct 2009 so they have about 2 years time to sell
and my gues is ... now seeing manifest buying ... that they( escow shares) will not be sold at bargain prices IF sold at all 
if fermiscan looks like to be a major hit than why would they sell now; they are beter off to wait an other 2 year and sell them when they have established some market and selling there fermi'scan' mabe worldwide...

think of the price they will be able to ask than...

as for now i would say ... just hold on your shares and give theim some time 

cheers


----------



## VViCKiD (8 September 2008)

Director has resigned.... any one have any thoughts on this ? doesn anyone know the reason for resignation ?


----------



## livid (6 October 2008)

This month is breast cancer awareness month. Surely this would be a great time for some sort of positive announcement, such as a definitive date for offering the fermiscan test to the general public. Even some more evidence that they are getting the fermiscan test in to the public's mind during this month would be nice. Cant believe we are now sliding in to the 20c's with the sp.


----------



## VViCKiD (11 October 2008)

secuirities are now released from escrow.. at least we can see a little more volume in this one.. hopefully no more huge price swings down


----------



## VViCKiD (21 October 2008)

Haven't heard a word from any one about this stock .... has everyone forsaken this one ? Any one have any thoughts ?


----------



## livid (25 October 2008)

I think everyone is probably a bit shell shocked by the market in general at the moment. Release from escrow on the 27th (ie Monday next) could prove interesting. I continue to hold and believe strongly, and provided nothing unusual happens next week will hopefully buy more (just need to find the cash)


----------



## treefrog (25 October 2008)

livid said:


> I think everyone is probably a bit shell shocked by the market in general at the moment. Release from escrow on the 27th (ie Monday next) could prove interesting. I continue to hold and believe strongly, and provided nothing unusual happens next week will hopefully buy more (just need to find the cash)




hi livid; a wee bit of DYOR on this one turns up that:
1) the test is on *women*'s scalp hair (note the emphasis)
2) the *woman* must not have had any hair treatments for 4 weeks prior (note the emphasis)
do you think that customers may be turned off by that?? I understand that current breast cancer technology is anything but flash, but hair analysis for health indications has been around for many years is a good indicator of quite a bit but low interest in it by and large.
otherwise agree with your enthusiasm for the scrip with one other caution - what are the vested interests of big pharma in the existing test regime? A lot of excellent med R&D falls over because of competition with the biggies.


----------



## grace (25 October 2008)

treefrog said:


> hi livid; a wee bit of DYOR on this one turns up that:
> 1) the test is on *women*'s scalp hair (note the emphasis)
> 2) the *woman* must not have had any hair treatments for 4 weeks prior (note the emphasis)
> do you think that customers may be turned off by that?? I understand that current breast cancer technology is anything but flash, but hair analysis for health indications has been around for many years is a good indicator of quite a bit but low interest in it by and large.
> otherwise agree with your enthusiasm for the scrip with one other caution - what are the vested interests of big pharma in the existing test regime? A lot of excellent med R&D falls over because of competition with the biggies.




Fermi's strength lies in the ability to test breast tissue of women under 40.  The mammogram is only reliable for women over 40 (less breast tissue density).  I think that will help Fermi commercialize.  I think they will have a young market, and most women dye thier hair more than 4 weeks apart.  I still hold, regardless of the battering the share price has received.


----------



## livid (11 December 2008)

Does anyone know how long fermi are planning to offer the test free in conjuction with other investigations (mammo etc) at the Syd breast clinic? Whilst I can see the benefits of increasing the number of cases for better statistics, I was anticipating commercialisation at end of 2008?? Not long left if that is still the plan. Pleasing to see that international trials are progressing eg Italy, Asia etc. The potential market for this is truly phenomenal.


----------



## grace (11 December 2008)

livid said:


> Does anyone know how long fermi are planning to offer the test free in conjuction with other investigations (mammo etc) at the Syd breast clinic? Whilst I can see the benefits of increasing the number of cases for better statistics, I was anticipating commercialisation at end of 2008?? Not long left if that is still the plan. Pleasing to see that international trials are progressing eg Italy, Asia etc. The potential market for this is truly phenomenal.




They are slowly working away at commercialization I do believe.  

MC = $22 mill

Cash on hand at 30/9/08 $9.8mill (after spending $2.3mill that qtr).

It would certainly be nice to get some inflow before we run out of cash.

I recall reading somewhere that commercialization would be early 2009.

Can't come soon enough.


----------



## Gundini (11 December 2008)

This share is a great example why the ASF is such a great asset to us all. 

I have never heard about this company, but after it was bumped here, I read the entire thread, did some research, and thinking of investing @ near a major low.

Thankyou for the heads up!

PS: I hope you haven't been too hurt by this one, really unfairly penalized it seems, cheers...


----------



## grace (11 December 2008)

Gundini said:


> This share is a great example why the ASF is such a great asset to us all.
> 
> I have never heard about this company, but after it was bumped here, I read the entire thread, did some research, and thinking of investing @ near a major low.
> 
> ...




No problem!  When you buy, make sure you take out the sell column hey!  That will get the price up to $1.20 quite quickly!


----------



## Gundini (11 December 2008)

grace said:


> No problem!  When you buy, make sure you take out the sell column hey!  That will get the price up to $1.20 quite quickly!




Lol, will only be looking at a small investment at this stage Grace, around $1K, and placed into the spec portion (10%) of my portfolio, health sector...

Very little risk for me, seems to be a silly price for the good work they do. 

I wish you success, and me too!


----------



## livid (27 January 2009)

MRI Breast Medicare Rebate.

See link http://www.healthinsite.gov.au/news/Medicare_Rebate_for_Breast_MRI

From 1st Feb a medicare rebate will be available to women under 50 who satisfy certain criteria to have breast MRI. Hopefully this may tie in with the fermiscan test, say for women who have a positive fermi test, then have a MRI under medicare perhaps.


----------



## grace (20 February 2009)

Fermiscan have secured beam access at the Australian Syncrotron in Melbourne.  Good news for fermi.....now we just need to charge for the test.



> Fermiscan today announced that it has concluded a commercial user agreement with the Australian Synchrotron in Melbourne. The agreement covers two years and provides for scheduled weekly access at the synchrotron which is Australia’s newest and most advanced major research facility.
> 
> Fermiscan’s principal activity is the commercialisation of an innovative non-invasive diagnostic test for the detection of breast cancer.
> 
> The Australian Synchrotron is a world-class facility with a rapidly growing reputation for producing high-quality results. By the end of 2009, it will be the largest scientific user facility in the southern hemisphere. The synchrotron produces a highly intense source of light ranging from infrared to monochromatic x-rays. The unique properties of synchrotron light mean that results are far superior in accuracy, clarity, specificity and timeliness to those obtained using conventional x-ray equipment.


----------



## grace (16 April 2009)

Awards, Awards, Awards.  They come thick and fast with fermi.  I've tipped this in the 2009 comp, so I'm hoping for a recovery this year.  Come on fermi, you can do it!



> Anthill magazine said the Fermiscan test was “A breathtaking innovation with the potential to save thousands of lives. The Fermiscan Breast Cancer Test wowed our mavens and is a worthy winner of Anthill’s inaugural Smart 100 awards.” The Awards process took more than six months and winners were announced at a ceremony on Thursday 9 April 2009 at Melbourne Docklands.
> 
> Fermiscan’s Managing Director, David Young, said ”We are particularly pleased to receive this award as it recognises not only ingenuity and innovation, but also our potential for rapid commercial growth. The Fermiscan Breast Cancer Test was ranked first among an extremely impressive field of innovations from many industries, and judged by experts recognised for their ability to select winners in business. We would like to thank Australian Anthill and everyone who participated in the awards.”
> 
> The Fermiscan Test is based on the discovery that the presence of breast cancer can be detected through the analysis of a patient’s hair using sophisticated technology based on X-ray diffraction using synchrotron-generated light. Fermiscan recently entered into a commercial agreement with the Australian Synchrotron in Melbourne and expects to begin commercialisation of its test in Australia in the near future.


----------



## anatol (17 April 2009)

*Re: Fermiscan - Takeover Target??*



grace said:


> Certainly no takeover attempt until over 50% of the shares come out of escrow in October 2008.  See my previous posts re: tightly held by top 20.  Personally, hope we don't get taken out as I'm here for the long-run, and once we pass 2000 tests, there will be no stopping this one.
> 
> Would certainly appeciate others' opinions though!




Grace, I have bought FER two weeks ago as I respect your opinions (I know you from PES and AOE threads). I made a research myself and have seen a lot of potantial for FER. (It could be another PES)

What do you think about this takeover bid by PLT?
I am not convinced as PLT has 31M market value while FER has 75M !
What happens if we don't sell and wait?
Do you think if there could be another bid from another company?

Regards.


----------



## grace (17 April 2009)

*Re: Fermiscan - Takeover Target??*



anatol said:


> Grace, I have bought FER two weeks ago as I respect your opinions (I know you from PES and AOE threads). I made a research myself and have seen a lot of potantial for FER. (It could be another PES)
> 
> What do you think about this takeover bid by PLT?
> I am not convinced as PLT has 31M market value while FER has 75M !
> ...




Hi anatol, to be honest with you, I wish we were merging with someone with a little more cash.  PLT at $869k at end of Dec 09, was in a much worse position than us!  However, I think the merger will be good as PLT have sales agreements in many countries including Pakistan, China, India and here in Australia from what I read.  It will be easier for Fermi to get out there now in the real world. 

Just wish the takeover had been from someone like CSL, but perhaps something like that will be in the pipeline now that commercialization for fermi will be easier to acheive in my humble opinion.

boo hoo, the code will change,.....I wonder if Joe might let me put PLT back in the years stock comp??  Anyway, I hold and wait for more news....


----------



## Aust-Tech (7 June 2009)

hmmm...Pity Fermiscan didn't tell their shareholders this...I'm surprised they had money at all...IMHO...If you thieve someone else's hard earned work and get caught, you pay the price.....Sucked in...Tried to do pull a Einfield, eh leon and david
Let me to them first...

i wonder what tactics they will use now
Grace, I wouldn't jump up and down without knowing what your talking about...How much do you really know about this company...shows already...not too much

news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25583768-664,00.html



> The discoverer of a breast cancer test being developed by listed biotech Fermiscan and which is set to save millions of women's lives was too choked up to speak to BNW.
> 
> The recipient of an Order of Australia award for her extraordinary work with hundreds of deaf children was too scared to talk.
> 
> ...


----------



## grace (8 June 2009)

Aust-Tech said:


> hmmm...Pity Fermiscan didn't tell their shareholders this...I'm surprised they had money at all...IMHO...If you thieve someone else's hard earned work and get caught, you pay the price.....Sucked in...Tried to do pull a Einfield, eh leon and david
> Let me to them first...
> 
> i wonder what tactics they will use now
> ...




Yes, I did know there was a court case going on.  Fermiscan bought the test from her many years ago.  I am not trained in the legal field to comment, so I'll leave it at that.  Noone likes being in court - apart from those getting higly paid I'm sure.



> Thrown out of court last week were Fermiscans claims that Prof James' later inventions involving skin and nail tests were owned by them as "improvements" on her original hair diagnostic test.


----------



## grace (8 June 2009)

Aust-Tech, you seem to be up with the information on Fermi.  Perhaps you should indeed post more than once so that the rest of us can learn from you!

Now I did not know of all of the links here with Leon.  I have owned Fermi for +2years, but I was of the understanding that the seed capital was from a group of Dr's.  I assumed that was inclusive of Rellcain.  Perhaps it is a good thing then that his holding has gone.  

As to where this all leaves Fermi, please be my guest.  They obviously thought they had a case against Professor James to take such a direction.  As she won, that should be the end of the court process for her one would think.  Now, Fermi has the hair test, and perhaps Professor James has a better test now with fingernails etc.  As we all know, each test takes many many years to come on line, so I guess it is all about the right timing and accuracy.  It is a pity that Professor James did not have the money to take her discoveries through to commercialisation.

I continue to hold (well let's face it, it's not worth the brokerage to sell at the moment!), and would appreciate others' comments.


----------



## drasicjazz (16 June 2009)

Grace and others...

what do you think about the ''TAKE NO ACTION'' on the merge?

i for all would be happy to stay independent 
we have to be so close now to start selling the test... sydney breast clinic has using the test almost for a year now..?
althou no updates on that....


----------



## drasicjazz (18 June 2009)

less than 10c ... 
owning a breast clinic, that is generating money
having cash in the bank 
having a potencial proven product ready to go onto worldmarket..

and yet a cap of 15 milj.....


----------



## cinda (21 June 2009)

I just got my Fermiscan offer details yesterday and spent some time reading through it today - it just feels suss to me (and I trust my intuition).  It led me to do a google search and find you guys and I have been very interested in what I have read here.  It seems that we all have the same confidence in the test but concerned about the company and even more concerned about Polartechnics - what I don't understand is why we would want to merge with a company that has LESS money and assets and more debt than Fermi??  Also if PLT is so successful how come we have never heard of their tests and while they say they are represented in all these countries they don't say WHERE (ie used exclusively at the Royal Marsden Hospital in the UK, the Moscow State Hospital etc - I am in marketing and if you have REAL information, you use it - this brochure is lots of clever marketing speak and no SUBSTANCE to my mind)
Doesn't make sense to me, I am going to do nothing and thus reject and hope that others will also vote in this way - feel like I am being railroaded by the Directors and since I have lost a lot of money with these shares (purchased at $1.89 I think!!) don't feel the need to do as they say - am I going to be acting alone?  If these existing test


----------



## livid (23 June 2009)

drasicjazz said:


> Grace and others...
> 
> what do you think about the ''TAKE NO ACTION'' on the merge?
> 
> ...




Drasic,

i think the "TAKE NO ACTION" was meant to be until we have received the targets statement from fermiscan. I can't imagine that Fermiscan are likely to come out and ask shareholders to vote against the merger given they have been in discussions with PLT for many months and it is not a takeover as such. To be honest, I cant imagine we could be any worse off by agreeing to the merge (FER currently 9.5c - ouch) When is this test going to be ready??? I thought late 2008 was the anticipated time. Did they mean late 2009??


----------



## grace (4 August 2009)

Well, a bit has happened with Fermi the last few weeks
1.  Missed merging with Polartechics that has since went into administration.
2.  Free to sell the scan in European Union.
3.  Finally selling the scan in Australia through 20 GP's.

Thank goodness there has been some good news at long last....come on fermi, 5 months to go to win the stock comp....you can do it!!!!  Hope that management reads my post!


----------



## drasicjazz (6 August 2009)

fermiscan break out !
at last it is showing some nice movements towards the north
i think they read your post Grace


----------



## kirtdog (9 October 2009)

fermi is not looking good, any opinions on where the share price is heading?? Either way i wont sell at a 50% loss.


----------



## skyQuake (9 October 2009)

kirtdog said:


> fermi is not looking good, any opinions on where the share price is heading?? Either way i wont sell at a 50% loss.




Thats the type of thinking that gets you 80%~95% losses.  
However it does look like its approaching capitulation.

EDIT: Only a short term reprieve judging by the 2year charts. This thing just keeps going down~


----------



## swm79 (9 October 2009)

saw this article in the smh

not looking good for you guys still holding: http://www.smh.com.au/business/troubled-fermiscan-faces-sale-20091009-gq22.html


----------



## kirtdog (13 October 2009)

thanks for the info, lame though... considering cutting my losses, was a complete punt to be honest so stupid... oh well live and learn...


----------



## livid (23 September 2010)

Did anyone see the latest release regarding FER seeking re-admission to quotation on ASX and a possible capital raising? I thought this one was dead and buried. Perhaps not


----------



## Veslex (18 August 2011)

livid said:


> Did anyone see the latest release regarding FER seeking re-admission to quotation on ASX and a possible capital raising? I thought this one was dead and buried. Perhaps not




yes, i bought in @ 1c , keen to hear from anyone else


----------



## Veslex (18 August 2011)

Veslex said:


> yes, i bought in @ 1c , keen to hear from anyone else




keen also to hear from the likes of drasic, grace etc. who were active bloggers on this stock


----------



## Veslex (9 February 2012)

Something's going down with FER, care to hear from anyone on this one.


----------

